#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-18
<Juda> Coucou
<Juda> lol
<Juda> Dsl
<Neo31> hi
<Neo31> Juda tu t'appel comment?
<Neo31> t'es new ici?
<Juda> Juda
<Juda> ^
<Neo31> new ici?
<Juda> ^ ^ en fait c'est jouda mais je prefere l'ecrire sans le "o" lol
<Neo31> yep, I like it this way :)
<Neo31> Juda :p
<Neo31> alors t'es new ici?
<Juda> Oui ^_^
<Neo31> nice :)
<Neo31> alors Juda c un nom d'une fille! non?
<Juda> loool, Oh que oui!
<Neo31> hhh
<Juda> ça rappelle Juda iscariote
<Neo31> g jamais entedu parler d'une certaine jouda dans mon entourage
<Juda> judas
<Juda> lol
<Neo31> peut etre ke g entendu une fois en tv
<Juda> jouda akbar? XD
<Neo31> I don't know
<Neo31> not a big fun of TV
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> I heard it once before
<Neo31> that's all I know
<Neo31> :p
<Juda> d'accord
<Juda> Neo ! XDD
<Neo31> do you mind if I speak English?
<Neo31> lol
<Juda> no, at all
<Neo31> Neo from the matrix ;)
<Juda> and your name is...
<Neo31> Ahmed
<Juda> nuce ^ ^
<Juda> nice*
<Neo31> comment t'as tomber sur ce chan? tu semble pas une IRCienne
<Juda> ouais, tu tt.. bah a partir du groupe sur le FB et j'ai reçu une invit de Mr. Nizar, une fois lol
<Juda> du tout*
<Juda> je sais pas qu'est ce que j'ai !!
<Juda> FAUTEs DE FRAPPE*
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> en tout cas mar7ba bik Juda :)
<Neo31> <Juda> je sais pas qu'est ce que j'ai !! <<< pas bien compri dans kel sens
<Juda> Merciiii
<Juda> lol pour les faautes de frappe!!
<Neo31> cool, lucidienne :)
<Neo31> no problemas
<Juda> gracias
<Juda> lol
<Neo31> t'es sur Ubuntu depuis longtemps!?
 * Neo31 en mode curieux hh dsl
<Juda> oui
<Juda> non
<Juda> lol
<Neo31> cool :)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> oui ou non?
<Juda> non c'est grace ç une conference passée au début de cette année universitaire, à l'isimm, monsatir, pas si longtemps que ça donc! xD
<Neo31> en tout cas ce qui est bien c'est que t'es deja sur Ubuntu :)
<Neo31> ah :)
<Juda> hh oui, j'essaye lo l
<Neo31> j'ete present
<Juda> cool :p
<Neo31> nice to see you here :)
<Juda> you didn't ! :P
<Neo31> inchalah nchoufouk active sur la mailing liste et ke tu fait des contrib pk pas :)
<Neo31> I didn't what?
<Juda> lol rien xD
<Juda> oui nchallah
<Neo31> come on
<Juda> bon j'essaye..
<Neo31> it's really easy, we do many things that are not technical. So I think anyone can contribute to this community
<Juda> I hope so !
<Neo31> we do translation, writing, reunions, we organize events (organization) write reunion reports and monthly reports
<Neo31> a lot of things that are not technical
<Neo31> I hope there will be more soon
<Juda> :)
<Juda> hopin' it becomes more active..
<Neo31> We are working on it, new members are getting actif
<Neo31> I recommend you do so :)
<Juda> am tryin' ^^
<Neo31> t'es deja sur la mailing list?
<Juda> ui
<Neo31> cool :)
<Neo31> tu doit etre au courant des dernieres reunions alors :)
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ahla ilbreebchi
<Neo31> nice la commande ;)
<ilbreebchi> ahla
<ilbreebchi> jamila xD
<Neo31> ilbreebchi ???
<Neo31> chta3mal 3al windows ?
 * Neo31 ytatti
<Neo31> ilbreebchi 5a2en, 3amiil, mondass
<Neo31> :p
<ilbreebchi> je viens de migrer vers fedora
<Neo31> mais la t'es sur windows
<Neo31> :p
<ilbreebchi> la configuration est quelque problematique pour le moment
<Juda> hiihhihi
<ilbreebchi> donc
<ilbreebchi> je me retrouve à trainer windows
<Neo31> je me debrouil pas mal en Fedora aussi, donc je pe pe etre aider sur un autre chan :)
<ilbreebchi> dernièrement je suis ra77ala xD
<ilbreebchi> ma93adtich fi distrib akthar min jom3a xD
<Neo31> Sinon pk se casser la tete, pk pas Simple comme Ubuntu?
<ilbreebchi> taw moddda
<ilbreebchi> mil debian lil ubuntulil suse
<Neo31> looool
<Neo31> come on
<Neo31> y a virtualbox pour tester une semaine
<ilbreebchi> xD
<ilbreebchi> naan
<Neo31> moi je propose Ubuntu (sans WinSlows en dualboot)
<Neo31> Ubuntu avec VirtualBox
<Neo31> et tu met dessus WinSlows + Debian + Suse...
<ilbreebchi> j'essay de trouver ce qui me va xD
<Neo31> ok
<ilbreebchi> je ne suis pas si nul que ça en fait :/
<ilbreebchi> mon eternel problème
<Neo31> g pas dit nul
<Neo31> mais c mieux en virtualbox
<ilbreebchi> c'est la config proxy
<Neo31> parce ke tu pe tester comme tu ve et sans problemes
<ilbreebchi> (generalement je doit modifier le fichier yast/yum/apt.conf
<Neo31> tu pe mm infecter un systeme virtuel sans se soucier
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> pas la peine
<ilbreebchi> oh
<Neo31> bon avec fedora 14
<ilbreebchi> kifkif
<ilbreebchi> de tte façon
<Neo31> sur gnome2 y a un outil graphique pour configurer le proxy
<Neo31> mais avec gnome3 je c pas
<Neo31> kifkif sur Ubuntu
<ilbreebchi> je n'ai aps trop grandde chose à faire xD
<Neo31> y a un outil graphique sur gnome2 que je connai ds la version 10.04 mais g pas tester avec les nouvelles versions
<ilbreebchi> dima il y'en a
<ilbreebchi> le proxy config existe toujours
<ilbreebchi> en kde ou gnome
<ilbreebchi> mais ça ne change rien au fait que le gestionnaire de software n'y vois rien
<ilbreebchi> je veux dire
<ilbreebchi> en mode console
<ilbreebchi> ça ne marche pas
<Neo31> brb
<ilbreebchi> brb?
<Neo31> brb = be right back ilbreebchi
* Neo31 changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  ***|| Prochaine réunion le --/--/2011 à --h-- ||
<bemawi> à tes souhaits le topic
<Neo31> hi bemawi
<Neo31> c pas a mes souhaits
<Neo31> je vien de faire un update et de supprimer une information sur une reunion qui a ete deja passee
<bemawi> nan, je disais à tes souhaits le topic, car il vient de me "postilloner" du texte sur l'ecran
<Goldenscorp> Neo31,  pv stp
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bonne nuit ilbreebchi Goldenscorp bemawi wissem
<Goldenscorp> bn
<ilbreebchi> bn
<sarhan> salut bemawi machour_ et yehezkel
<bemawi> lut
<sarhan> bemawi: vous avez reglé votre probleme de C hier?
<bemawi> nan
<bemawi> je cherche toujours quelqu'un pour jouer avec c
<sarhan> je c pas jouer de cet instrument :)
<bemawi> il s'agit "d'extraire" un morceau de code (déjà isolée en 4 fichiers) pour le rendre executable en ligne de commande
<sarhan> si c'etait en java j'aurai pu vous aider
<bemawi> sarhan: tu tu tu
<sarhan> bemawi: vous pouvez envoyer les 4 fichiers?
<bemawi> sarhan: pas vous pas vous pas vous
<sarhan> ah :D
<sarhan> tu peux mettre le code dans pastebin?
<bemawi> http://bemawi.com/temp_f/haar.tar.gz
<bemawi> sarhan: le code utilise la fonction mathématique des goodelettes de haar
<bemawi> as-tu suivis la "k"onversation d'hier ?
<bemawi> ce que génére le code :) et à quoi il va me servir ?
 * sarhan est entrain de manger et reviendra bientot
<Neo31> re
<elacheche_anis> ping yehezkel
<yehezkel> pong elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> tu va bien?
<yehezkel> Moui?
<elacheche_anis> t'es nouveau?
<elacheche_anis> ici
 * elacheche_anis is away: Occupé
<yehezkel> Sur ce salon, oui.
<elacheche_anis> welcome yehezkel :D
<yehezkel> /set away_show_message off
<yehezkel> (ça évitera de polluer le salon avec les messages d'absence)
<elacheche_anis> coool
<elacheche_anis> merci yehezkel :D je le connais pas :D
<elacheche_anis> t'es tunisien yehezkel ??
<yehezkel> Non
<elacheche_anis> alors t'es français :D pas d'autre choix à mon avis :D
<yehezkel> En tout cas francophone
<elacheche_anis> enchanté :D j'aimerai bien savoir de quel pays :D <= je suis curieux XD
<yehezkel> Nuit.
<elacheche_anis> d'où??
<yehezkel> Je vais dormir et je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais te répondre.
<yehezkel> En fait ça me gonfle les gens qui posent trop de questions.
<elacheche_anis> je m'excuse yehezkel
<elacheche_anis> ping Chuck_ :p
<elacheche_anis> Chuck_, check your G+ profile :p
<Chuck_> ba5ir elacheche_anis
<Chuck_> :D
<elacheche_anis> sbaè li3ssal :D haw mézél bikri hhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> mé3éndikch stage??
<elacheche_anis> 7a99a éch 3malt fi résultat, insit mé s2altikch!!
<Chuck_> nan
<Chuck_> ben 3awedt el 3am 3la 5 matières
<elacheche_anis> oups
<elacheche_anis> sorry.. :(
<Chuck_> pas grave
<Chuck_> :)
<Chuck_> manich met9alla9 menha
<elacheche_anis> aya béhi
<Chuck_> nzid 3wayem a5er fel isitc ti eni 3ayech fi 7ammem soussa nafs le7keya
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhh
<Chuck_> :)
<Chuck_> en plus mastère
<Chuck_> ya3ni ma 3andich risk bech ma nemchich 7aja o5ra mba3d
<Chuck_> :)
<elacheche_anis> oui, t'as raison :)
<elacheche_anis> Chuck_, wallahi 3ib 3lik..
<Chuck_> :p
<elacheche_anis> chbik mtiffi ##free-your-mind!!! :(
<Chuck_> huh
<Chuck_> ija mela
<Chuck_> ##free-your-mind
<elacheche_anis> ping darkwise
<darkwise> pong elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> zied, t'es l'admin de la cullt n'est ce pas?
<zied> elacheche_anis: oui (pour répondre dans le channel ;) )
<elacheche_anis> :D
<ilbreebchi> yééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééssss i fricking made it xDDDDDD
<ilbreebchi> fedora is now all mine
<ilbreebchi> repos are fixed
<ilbreebchi> proxy is on
<sarhan> ilbreebchi: et pour archlinux? :D
<ilbreebchi> @neo31
<ilbreebchi> arch xD
<ilbreebchi> hani bèch nlansih 3Al vbx
<ilbreebchi> xD
<sarhan> tla3t enti le mec du proxy :D
<sarhan> karek 9otli fel réunion
<ilbreebchi> xD
<ilbreebchi> awwal mankammal nrakka7 il fedora
<ilbreebchi> mouch kèn m3a il arch saretli il mochkol ta3 il proxy :/
<ilbreebchi> 7Att m3A debian (live install)
<ilbreebchi> (online)
<ilbreebchi> sinon
<ilbreebchi> est ce que t(y a trouvé une issue?
<sarhan> bonjour kangoulya
<kangoulya> bonsoir sarhan
<kangoulya> t'as vu ça http://piratepad.net/U9aN21vnVM ?
<sarhan> kangoulya: mais une communauté peut-elle répondre à cet appel d'offre?
<kangoulya> non
<kangoulya> mais kangoulya tunisie ou tritux oui
<kangoulya> l'APOS ou l'ATLN aussi
<sarhan> oui vous avez un status juridique de sarl ?
<kangoulya> oui
<kangoulya> G  même pris des PFE ;)
<kangoulya> sauf qu'on ne pollu pas pour aller travailler :p
<sarhan> :)
<sarhan> libre et écolo :D
<kangoulya> C une belle devise ;)
<kangoulya> l open source par son esprit Libre est forcement écolo
<sarhan> sinon pour l'appel d'offre ( que je suis entrain de télécharger) en quoi ne convient-il pas ?
<kangoulya> si tu as du temps lis le et tu verra
<sarhan> je télécharge à 10ko/s :)
<kangoulya> mais en gros C pas Libre
<sarhan> donc un appel d'offre pour du libre et qui n'est pas lui même libre
<kangoulya> tu dois pas etre le seul alors
<kangoulya> C a dire que son mode de conception ne permet pas qu'il soit realisé librement
<sarhan> kangoulya: il existe un lien original pour le fichier?
<kangoulya> je voulai y répondre en y faisant participer la communauté
<sarhan> kangoulya: toujours avec vos bonnes idées :)
<kangoulya> non C moi qui l ai scanné pour le publier car on ne voulai pas me passer une version numérisé
<sarhan> ils sont encore au format papier? :O
<kangoulya> eh oui il a jamais été publié
<kangoulya> et fallait payer 25DT pour le retirer
<kangoulya> et 800dt pour y répondre
<sarhan> c'est normal je pense tout les appels d'offres publics font comme ça
<kangoulya> chose que je n avais pas non plus pour y répondre
<kangoulya> oui
<kangoulya> mais là C pour le portail opensource.tn
<kangoulya> ça devrait etre open et fait par les concerné
<kangoulya> et pas sous traité à une SS2i
<sarhan> l'appel d'offre concerne le site?
<kangoulya> surtout que le budget qui y est consacré pourrai servir bien mieu la communauté
<kangoulya> dans l appel d offre il y a la refonte du site
<kangoulya> et la creation d'un outils pour le marketplace
<kangoulya> G proposé de faire un http://www.codeur.com like pour mettre en relation les porteurs de projets avec les prestataires
<sarhan> la dernière date de dêpot est aujourd'hui :/
<kangoulya> oui C T aujourd'hui mais ça fait 2 semaines que je donne des rdv sur l'irc opentunisia et quue je communique là desus
<kangoulya> ça a avancé au rytme des contribs
<sarhan> l'idée d'un codeur.com like est excellente
<sarhan> en plus ca peut créer des emplois
<ilbreebchi> ping
<sarhan> salut ilbreebchi
<sarhan> mar7bé crack3r :)
<ilbreebchi> salut sarhan
<ilbreebchi> ahla crak3r
<crack3r> w bik sarhan
<ilbreebchi> *crack3r
<crack3r> salut all
<ilbreebchi> nous sommes supposé faire quoi en nous connectant pendant 1h/j au chanel ?
<ilbreebchi> si nous ne sommes pas tous là au meme moment, ça ne sert à rien :/
<ilbreebchi> il faudrait penser à ç
<ilbreebchi> ça*
<ilbreebchi> #ubuntu-tn-rn
<sarhan> ilbreebchi t'es pas obligé :D moch 5edma bech tji tepointi ou temchi
<ilbreebchi> justement
<ilbreebchi> a7na n7ibbou n9Addmou
<ilbreebchi> :/
<crack3r> +1 sarhan :p
<sarhan> ilbreebchi: les gens ne sont pas libres 24h/24 comme toi
<ilbreebchi> bon tu merite ton +1
<ilbreebchi> XD
<ilbreebchi> moi non plus xD
<ilbreebchi> bon, euh, en vous conetant via un client irc, vous utiliser quel server?
<crack3r> irc://irc.freenode.net/
<ilbreebchi> (freenode, adresse)
<sarhan> port 7000 en ssl
<sarhan> on sait jamais :)
<sarhan> crack3r ilbreebchi  vous connaissez ce canal # ?
<crack3r> oui :p
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> c koi son but?
<crack3r> sait pas
<ilbreebchi> euh non Oo'
<ilbreebchi> ça sert à quoi?
<sarhan> c'est ce que je demande
<kangoulya> donc t aime bien codeur.com
<kangoulya> ça te permettrai même à toi tout seul de répondre à des appels d'offres
<kangoulya> ou répondre à de plus gross en groupe
<kangoulya> C l'ideal pour la rubrique E-MarketPalce du portail opensource.tn
<sarhan> kangoulya: exactement
<kangoulya> donc faut que la communauté se fasse entendre pour que ça ne soit pas une SS2i qui le fasse à notre place
<kangoulya> à moins que se soit une SS2L qui prennen en compte nos remarques
<bemawi> (moi, je cherche un codeur c+ (ou c++ je ne sais pas faire la diférence) pour juste éditer et simplifier un code déjà existant)
<kangoulya> des entreprise qui voudraient migrer par exemple sur ubuntu pourra trouver plus facilement les vis à vis
<sarhan> c++ ;)
<bemawi> sarhan: c'est du c++ ?
<kangoulya> bah voilà faut un portail qui puisse mettre tout ce petit monde en contact
<sarhan> bemawi: non il a juste dis c+ donc j'ai corrigé :)
<kangoulya> vous pouvez vous créer un compte porteur de projet ou un compte prestataire et tester pour voir comment fonctionne http://www.codeur.com
<kangoulya> si on met ça sur le portail opensource.tn tout le monde y trouvera son compte
<bemawi> Site web design flash pour lounge / boîte de nuit <= y'a une erreur ^ ^ , un site web, c'est du html, flash, c'est une animation
<kangoulya> oui faut bien comprendre que souvent ceux qui demandent quelque chose à faire ne sont pas expert et qu'ils en cherchent
<bemawi> le problème des sites qui mettent en relation c'est que ça repose sur une confiance
<bemawi> qu'ensuite, le demandeur ne cible pas toujours bien sa demande
<bemawi> limite, il faudrait une etape de "explication / validation"
<kangoulya> il y a justement des fonctions de préselection et d evaluations que se soit des porteurs de projets comme des prestataires
<bemawi> fin bon, perso, je me méfie trop de ce genre des ce type de site
<bemawi> je préfère demander à droite à gauche auprés de connaissances :)
<kangoulya> raison de plus pour le le ministère gère ça vec l'APOS : http://piratepad.net/U9aN21vnVM
<bemawi> grblblble, une site en js surement
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<sarhan> salem nizarus
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ?
<sarhan> hana entab9ou fi se3a irc par jour
<nizarus> la réunion d'hier c'est bien passée ?
<sarhan> oui
<nizarus> :)
<sarhan> le pv sera prét enchallah ce soir ou demain matin
<nizarus> great
<sarhan> par contre
<sarhan> on a eu deux absents :)
<nizarus> inchallah el mana3 khir
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi ilbreebchi kangoulya machour_ nizarus sarhan Shiokori yehezkel
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<sarhan> ahla Goldenscorp
<kangoulya> Bonsoir @ * :)
<nizarus> re kangoulya :)
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<nizarus> sarhan, qui prépare le PV ?
<sarhan> nizarus: comme c'est la premiere réunion et que personne n'est habitué aux pv ca sera neo31
<sarhan> mais la prochaine fois ca sera un autre
<bemawi> jut Goldenscorp
<bemawi> *lut
<nizarus> sarhan, vous pouvez travailler ensemble sur le PV (un google doc ou un pad partagé http://pad.cullt.org/
<sarhan> nizarus: ca fait parti du todo list
<nizarus> great sarhan
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> bsr Fanen kangoulya sarhan Shiokori :)
<Fanen> bsr bro
<Neo31> ca roule ?
<Neo31> koi 2 9 ?
<Neo31> sarhan t'as deja commencer ?
<sarhan> Neo31: quoi?
<Neo31> a jouer un pe avec drupal 7
<Neo31> ou 6
<sarhan> je joue avec drupal 6
<Neo31> de preference 7
<sarhan> j'ai implementé un onglet web irc
<sarhan> j'ai ajouté la connexion avec launchpad
<Neo31> avec openid :)
<sarhan> j'ai ajouté un planet
<Neo31> t'as pas encore contacter mohamed kharrat?
<sarhan> je l'ai pas vu
<sarhan> je l'ai ajouté facebook et g+
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> dé que je le vois je le contacte
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> j'essayerai de l'appeler inchalah
<Neo31> g pris contact avec amal saye, elle n'as pas une connection jusk'a mnt. j'attend ca reponse
<sarhan> Neo31: publinet
<Neo31> oui oui sarhan
<Neo31> c'est juste quelle a repondu a mon message de son tel
<Neo31> bref, je lui envoie un second message pour verifier ca disponibilite
<Neo31> g envoyer un message pour verifier si elle est toujour partante et pour demander a propos son absence hier soir.
<Neo31> bon le 3alina
<Neo31> sarhan je serai la si tu veut tester qq chose :)
<Neo31> haw mechi net3acha w nji nibda n7adhar resume et PV de reunion pour le poster ce soir ou demain matin
<Neo31> oups
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-19
<Neo31> back
<elacheche_anis> bonjour bemawi, kangoulya, machour_, nizarus & yehezkel
<kangoulya> Bonjour elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> ça va kangoulya ? :D
<kangoulya> fatigué mais ça va
<kangoulya> hamdoullah
<elacheche_anis> hamdoullah :)
<patinux> bonjour
<elacheche_anis> bonjour patinux
<patinux> comment ca va ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd, toi??
<patinux> ho ben ça va a part un temp bien pourrie içi
<patinux> fait 15° brrr
<elacheche_anis> 15° O_o
<patinux> :) oui ca caille un peu
<sarhan> sa7a lihom
<sarhan> :'(
<sarhan> patinux: il fait 35 ici :D
<elacheche_anis> looooool sarhan
<Neo31> bj tlm
<elacheche_anis> bonjour Neo31
<Neo31> sup?
<sarhan> salut Neo31 cha3amlt fel pv?
<Neo31> :/ nothin
<Neo31> almost
<sarhan> wa9tech ya7dher? :D
<Neo31> brb
<Neo31> dans qq minutes
<Neo31> as fast as i can
<Neo31> back
<Neo31> bjr rosyneige :)
<Neo31> welcome to #ubuntu-tn channel :)
<elacheche_anis> Welcome rosyneige..
<Neo31> aparament connection timeout
<elacheche_anis> za3ma :S
<Neo31> anis t'es away
<Neo31> change ton status walla degage :p
<elacheche_anis> éch ma3néha ?? noskot?? :p :p mha2ah :p
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> mela change de status
<Neo31> c t pas un timeout elacheche_anis :) >>> * rosyneige has quit (Quit: Page closed) :p
<elacheche_anis> éch 9otlik éni hhhhhhh.. :p
<elacheche_anis> rosyneige, mara7bi..
<Neo31> mela fb yhiz w yonfodh wa7dou :p
<rosyneige> slt Neo et anis
<elacheche_anis> éch mé dakhal FB??
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> nothin elacheche_anis
<Neo31> on passe
<rosyneige> hh
<Neo31> rosyneige tu peut noter le lien de ce channel stp?
<rosyneige> enfin 3malt pas
<rosyneige> ok
<Neo31> c pas difficile rosyneige ;)
<rosyneige> pas à pas on peut faire les choses
<Neo31> oui c ca :)
<elacheche_anis> nice work rosyneige :p
<elacheche_anis> :D
<rosyneige> :d
<rosyneige> :D
<Neo31> c bon rosyneige ?
<elacheche_anis> rosyneige, thabbat fil page minfo9 ataw tal9ani bé3ithlik 7éja en PM
<rosyneige> ok cv
<Neo31> we a propos du channel rosyneige, c'est un channel publique qui est logger : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/07/19/%23ubuntu-tn.html donc on n'ecrit pas des information personelle ici, genre numero de tel, adresse email ou de tel choses si on ne veut pas que ca soit publique
<elacheche_anis> +1 Neo31
<Neo31> on encourage bcp l'utilisation du channel pour que les autres peuvent beneficier de nos discussion
<Neo31> donc on peut faire ceci
<Neo31> elacheche_anis je vien de changer mon num
 * Neo31 envoie son nouvo num en private message
<Neo31> puis je revien pour continuer la discussion ici
<Neo31> :p
<elacheche_anis> :p éch na3mal bih ton num :p
<Neo31> c un scenario elacheche_anis hh
<Neo31> bach nsawrouh film jdid fi hollywood
<Neo31> The new number of Neo ;)
<Neo31> walli tfarraj fih el film :p
<elacheche_anis> :p
<Neo31> c t juste pr expliker qu'on n'utilise pas bcp le pm ici :p ke pr des choses privees
<elacheche_anis> rosyneige, t'es inscrit à la ML?? ou pas encore?
<Neo31> normalement elle a deja fait avec mbb l'autre jour, si elle peut confirmer
<rosyneige> pas encore
 * elacheche_anis Chokran bé3ith il 9annel ( Neo31  )
<Neo31> oups
<elacheche_anis> 9annet**
<Neo31> channel
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok rosyneige
<Neo31> on peut commencer a zero sinon :p
<elacheche_anis> rosyneige, fait l'inscrit à la ML pour que tu soit à jours, Neo31 est entrain de préparer le PV de la réunion..
<Neo31> bon famma 7aja 9olneha mahich claire juska mnt rosyneige ?
<rosyneige> ouiiiiiiii je te la dit
<Neo31> ?
 * Neo31 n'as pas compri la derniere phrase
<rosyneige> il faut commencer à zéro
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> je c pa pk 7assik mouch mrakkza m3ana :p
<Neo31> tu peut fermer fb?
<elacheche_anis> looool.. rosyneige ferme FB, G+, tweeter....
<rosyneige> daccc
<Neo31> merci rosyneige
<rosyneige> cv
<Neo31> ok on commence a zero a lors :)
<Neo31> premier lien a noter
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn.org
<rosyneige> après
<Neo31> ce sont les pages wiki de ubuntu-tn, a lire absolument des que tu aura le temps
<Neo31> ca t'aidera a comprendre pas mal de choses
<Neo31> 2eme lien c'est le lien de ce channel
<rosyneige> dacc
<Neo31> pour la mailing liste, tu trouve le lien d'inscription sur ubuntu-tn.org (comment nous rejoindre)
<rosyneige> ok
<Neo31> pour le launchpad aussi tu le trouve sur la mm page pour faire inscription
<Neo31> normalement c tout
<Neo31> un petit conseil pour la mailing list, de preference il faut creer un filtre/categorie/label pour Ubuntu-TN pour que tout les email soit bien organises
<Neo31> je recommande aussi l'utilisation d'un autre service webmail que celui de hotmail. gmail ca sera cool sinon il y a pas mal d'autres services webmail
<rosyneige> c koi filtre/catégorie...
<Neo31> kan tu te connecte a ta boite email
<Neo31> tu voir des lien
<Neo31> boite de reception
<Neo31> envoyes
<Neo31> corbeille
<elacheche_anis> atttttt Neo31
<Neo31> spam
<Neo31> ...
<elacheche_anis> elle utilise hotmail :p
<Neo31> kan tu creer un filtre
<rosyneige> ok
<Neo31> tu aura un lien ubuntu-tn a cote de boite de reception
<rosyneige> trop bon
<Neo31> tu clic sur ce lien pour consulter les emails de ubuntu tn
<Neo31> comme ca tu recois les email normal dans la boite de reception et les emails de ubuntu tn dans une categorie ou filtre ou label specifique
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> elacheche_anis ch9awlik on creer un service webmail pour l'ete nsamiweh coolmail (bach enness tbarrad w titfarchak?)
<elacheche_anis> frijidér-mail khir :p
<Neo31> lool
<elacheche_anis> inti fassi3 3al stage tnajjam ta3malha, éni wa7il fi stage :p
<Neo31> clim-chweli9-mail
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> chwi la elacheche_anis ;) ama ma tafsa3ch hawka asbar w tayach klima :p
<Neo31> bon rosyneige , on continue?
<elacheche_anis> mé t5afich mich in3addi inhar kémil fi wijhik ilyoum :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mar7bi bik :p
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> winou hakil ta7foune?
<Neo31> mizel ma rawa7ch?
 * Neo31 brb in 5 mn
<elacheche_anis> looool.. rawa7.. TYT Neo31
<rosyneige> Neo31: cv c bon g fais tous les etapes presk
<Neo31> cool
 * Neo31 is back
<Neo31> hum
<elacheche_anis> welcoem back 3arfi Neo31
<Neo31> t'as creer une boite gmail aussi rosyneige ?
<Neo31> yezitich elacheche_anis !
<elacheche_anis> rosyneige, t'as dis presque?? que'est ce qu'il manque??
<rosyneige> gmail
<Neo31> ca sera rapid gmail ;)
<rosyneige> cv
<rosyneige> Neo31: je dois quitter menant
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31>  ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> try this command
<Neo31>  /nick ubuntiste-skakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> ridh 5irlik.. :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31 mdharra7 :p
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> je go ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok, hani mézilt hni éni..
<Neo31> hawka 7atit PV w log vit fait
<Neo31> en attendant nkammal resume
<Neo31> w npdati le pv
<Neo31> see ya
<ubuntiste-msakni> oki
<ubuntiste-msakni> bye
<Shiokori> salem *
<Neo31> salem
<sarhan> ubuntiste-msakni: anis en mode mondass :D
<Shiokori> hi sarhan
<sarhan> lu all
<ubuntiste-msakni> looooool sarhan :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> lu sarhan
<Neo31> hey sarhan
<sarhan> vs allez bien?
<Neo31> med est vivant, il s'excuse pour son absence
<Shiokori> tré bien
<Neo31> 9otlou yconectik
<sarhan> Neo31: ti b3ethtlou mail elsbe7 :D
<sarhan> ou ajoutitou fb
<Anis> hani hni sarhan
<Shiokori> euh?
<Shiokori> hahhhaa
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<Shiokori> Anis, ti wenek ye5i?
<sarhan> ahla neo31 ti no9sed Anis
<Anis> hni fel channel
<Anis> lol
<elacheche_anis> ahla :D
<Anis> sa va elacheche_anis ?
<Anis> winek hal ghiba
<elacheche_anis>  hani lehi
<sarhan> aya wenekom?
<Anis> lol
<Neo32> :p
<sarhan> Neo32, t7ebbni walla le?
<neo31> ahla neo31
<sarhan> :'(
<neo31> ahla Neo32
<Neo32> :)
<Anis> lol
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> :D
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> mas9tel
<Anis> loooool
<Anis> ghlibtni fi hedhi sarhan
<Anis> lool
<Ne031> :D
<elacheche_anis> :p
<Ne031> eni neo
<Anis> la la enti Ne 031
<Anis> ne en 2000 mars 1er
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> ahla Shiokori
<Linus> Hey all
<Shiokori> ahla
<Anis> hayya hodna ridhou chwaya
<elacheche_anis> elacheche_anis: banned men ubuntu-fr :D
<Neo31> chkoune y7ibb ya3mal doura ubuntistia?
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> jibtha lrou7ik
<Linus_Torvalds> elacheche_anis, éch 3malt??
<elacheche_anis> haya
<Neo31> il a changer de nick bcp de fois
<elacheche_anis> nemchi ubuntu-cn
<Neo31> we we
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> la7dha la7dha
<Neo31> nhabbat list des loco team
<elacheche_anis>  /join #ubuntu-cn :D
<Neo31> nemchiwilhom bel wa7da bel wa7da
<Linus_Torvalds> lol.. aya yizziw mil flood
<elacheche_anis> 看来我快排是写错的 :D
<Shiokori> jibtha m3ak ??
<Neo31> je trouve pas la lsite des chans
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> brb in a minute
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> winkom
<ubuntiste-msakni> éni hni
<Neo31> ya7kiw chil7a
<Neo31> ma famech barcha ya7kiw english ghadi
<ubuntiste-msakni> looool
<Neo31> sarhan c koi le chan du cameroun?
<Neo31> ping sarhan
<Neo31> #ubuntu-cm :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> cm ??
<Neo31> cameroun
<Neo31> winou sarhan
<Neo31> ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> :/
<Neo31> taw ya5lat
<Neo31> ija nhiddou ghadi
<sarhan> re
<sarhan> désolé kont nofter
<sarhan> Neo31: #ubuntu-cm
<Neo31> hh
<ubuntiste-msakni> bichfi.. sarhan ija ubuntu-cm
<Neo31> we on est deja laba
<sarhan> ti ahou angola boy :D
<sarhan> mta3 elmarra lo5ra
<Neo31> we we
<Neo31> ama away
<sarhan> :(
<Neo31> barra na3mlou talla 3al egypt sarhan ubuntiste-msakni ? #ubuntu-eg
<sarhan> yan Neo31
<Neo31> welcome here EgyParadox :)
<EgyParadox> thanks :D
<sarhan> hello EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> hello sarhan
<sarhan> ya Neo31 ongolaboy jé :P
<Neo31> berasmi ?
<Neo31> jaw
<Neo31> wanna visit #ubuntu-cm (cameroun) EgyParadox ? you can join the tour ;)
<sarhan> ping Neo31 ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> pour le site
<sarhan> je viens de contacter nos amis d'ubuntu-quebec
<sarhan> qui ont un excellent site
<sarhan> ubuntu-qc.org
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni on n'as pas encore commencer a preparer notre event, bad timing for an offical proposal to ubuntu-eg
<sarhan> il sont prés à nous aider
<Neo31> we should first start preparing and have a clear idea on how it will work before proposing offically to their mailing list
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> good work
<sarhan> et désolage bech ne5dmou sur drupal 6
<ubuntiste-msakni> 3léch drupal 6 sarhan ??!!!
<ubuntiste-msakni> drupal 6 9rib ywalli non supporter 3la khater Drupa8 9rib yatla3!!
<sarhan> ubuntiste-msakni: le thème officiel pour les communité maye5demech 3al 7
<ubuntiste-msakni> test le :p :p :D
<sarhan> ubuntiste-msakni: mela majarebtech ena
<sarhan> ti kalamet elcreateur du theme
<sarhan> elversion pour drupal 7 elzemha barcha wa9t
<sarhan> ama 9ali il va travailler dessu
<Neo31> +1 ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok :)
<Neo31> mouch mochkol le theme sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31: c'est un theme officiel :)
<Neo31> on s'enfoue
<Neo31> nous feron notre propore theme
<sarhan> taw en7ot theme tabi3a ou achjar :D
<Neo31> le jour ou il y aura un theme officiel pour la 7 on pe le mettre en place
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> whatever sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31: howa eltheme pour le 7 existe
<sarhan> ama mouleh makmlouch
<Neo31> c pas aussi important pour rester sur drupal 6
<Neo31> oui g vu
<Neo31> dev version
<sarhan> drupal 6 mezelet mahech en fin de vie
<sarhan> ti heya el 5 mezelt supportée
<sarhan> d'ici là c'est sur il y'aura une version drupal 7
<sarhan> et on fera la migration
<Neo31> sarhan ca va nous poser pas mal de problemes la migration
<Neo31> c pk je prefere 7 directement
<Neo31> le temps qu'on finissent tout les test de modules et tout
<Neo31> on trouvera une soluetion pour un theme ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> comme g expliker hier
<Neo31> en attendant un theme officiel
<sarhan> ki kamalt chtar el5edma :'(
<sarhan> 3malt forum planet ou irc
<sarhan> Neo31: bon pour le pv t7eb en3awnek?
<Neo31> sarhan on doit avoir un site qui permet tlm de contribuer
<Neo31> ajouter des articles
<Neo31> ou modifier certain types d'articles comme le wiki
<sarhan> oui biensur
<Neo31> mais ne pas modifier autre type d'articles
<sarhan> je go drupal 7
<Neo31> comme les annonces officiels ou qq chose de ce genre
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> sinon le pv?
<sarhan> n7elou google doc
<Neo31> postit tarf el necessaire
<Neo31> mais ma kamaltich resume du log
<sarhan> résumé 9oul on s'est engagé à faire ca dans les prochain mois
<sarhan> ou 7ot eltodo list
<sarhan> ou signali qu'il y avait 2 absents qui ont justifié leur absence
<Neo31> a9ra el pv sur la mailing list
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31: c pas un pv juste un log :)
<sarhan> elzem pv comme celui de la réunion physique
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> mais c un pv
<sarhan> kenek léhi enejem na3mlou
<Neo31> juste nkammal qq points important de la discussion
<Neo31> pour cela je doit erminer le resumer du log
<Neo31> nn sa va sarhan
<sarhan> bon je dois envoyer un mail à ubuntu-qc
<Neo31> g poster el partie heki 5ater c la partie la plus importante
<sarhan> ech en9oulelhom :D
<Neo31> fiha les decisions
<Neo31> fi koll reunion lezim no5rjou bdecisions
<Neo31> sinon le reste je le fait
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> chnowua bach t9oulelhom!
<Neo31> on n'as pas encore fait le chahier de charge du site
<sarhan> Neo31: je vais utiliser l'ancien
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> y a pas qq chose de special sur leurs site sarhan
<Neo31> on pe fair emieux
 * Neo31 brb
<sarhan> Neo31: je suis arrivé à faire fonctionner le theme avec drupal 7 en modifiant quelques trucs :)
<Neo31> cool sarhan
<Neo31> si c stable ca pe etre une bonne contribution de ubuntu-tn xD
<sarhan> en fait c un petit hack
<sarhan> fel fichier de config 3amlin compatible 6.22
<sarhan> j'ai modifié ca en 7.4
<sarhan> et j'ai modifié un autre truc
<sarhan> donc mayjich :D
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, bye :D
<sarhan> elacheche_anis: bye :)
<sarhan> salut ChanServ
<sarhan> salut crack3r dima noghlet mabinetkom
<crack3r> :)
<sarhan> tetchabhou leb3adhkom :D
<crack3r> hehe pas grave :p
<Shiokori> salut
<Neo31> 3odna :)
<Neo31> wal 3awdou ahmadou xD
<Shiokori> Neo31, ahla bik
<Neo31> what's up?
<Neo31> wine harbou ejjme3a
<Shiokori> mnin na3raf
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> tawa jit ?
<Shiokori> mbekri
<Neo31> oukich
<Neo31> ahla bel fellag :)
<Neo31> winek chnia hal ghiba!?
<fellag> salut Neo31 x)
<fellag> heu
<fellag> j'arrête le geekisme petit a petit xD
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> 5a2en
<Neo31> pk fellag ?
<fellag> ben a vrai dire
<fellag> primo je passe beaucoup de temps a rien faire
<Shiokori> :^)
<fellag> la plus part du temps je suis le seul co
<fellag> et puis j'aimerai bien avoir une vie xD
<fellag> une vie sociale quoi :D
<Shiokori> Shame
<Shiokori> u_u
<Shiokori> on you
<fellag> bof Shiokori
<fellag> j'ai déjà beaucoup donné sans recevoir
<Shiokori> fellag, trust in Geek's being
<Shiokori> 5atrek t5ammam fel mou9abeL
<Shiokori> mellouL
<Shiokori> faut avoir l'espris du libre
<fellag> loool
<Shiokori> =)
<fellag> xDD
<fellag> esprit libre tu dis !
<fellag> héh
<Shiokori> t7eb flous?
<fellag> ofét il "mou9abél" dont je parlais c'est pas de l'argent
<Shiokori> t3eb techri Bmw?
<fellag> ty maw 9olna c'est pas de l'argent ni quelque chose de matériel
<Shiokori> bog jvé sortir fair un tour
<fellag> ouwé
<fellag> c'est mieux xD
<Shiokori> ;)
<fellag> bonne balade Shiokori
<Shiokori> merci fellag
<Shiokori> a ++ a *
<fellag> ++
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> yaa hrabb fellag !!
<Neo31> shhame
<sarhan> hello bemawi EgyParadox machour_ Neo31 rednaks yehezkel
<Neo31> hey sarhan :)
<Neo31> chouf el 5a2en fellag >> <fellag> j'arrête le geekisme petit a petit xD
<Neo31> shame
<yehezkel> c'est assez désagréable cette manie de HL tout le salon pour dire bonjour
<Neo31> excuse yehezkel
<sarhan> yehezkel t'es away normalement ca ne devrait pas te fatiguer
<Neo31> sarhan ping pas ceux avec le status away
<EgyParadox> hello
<sarhan> Neo31: salemt a3lih tghachech --'
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<yehezkel> Il faut simplement éviter les mass hl
<sarhan> EgyParadox: nice and u?
<Neo31> hh, we sarhan, vu son status a5tah si c pas qq chose d'important/urgent
<EgyParadox> bien
<Neo31> ca va EgyParadox :)
<Neo31> tu parle francais EgyParadox ?
<sarhan> meme question que Neo31 :D
<EgyParadox> un peu
<Neo31> excuse encore yehezkel, next time qu'il le repete taw n3ardhoulou feddoura ;) hh
<Neo31> good EgyParadox :)
<Neo31> interesting
<sarhan> Neo31: ta3mlou 3amla
<Neo31> tu n'aura pas un probleme pour comprendre de quoi on parle sur ce channel alors EgyParadox :)
<Neo31> hhh, yezitich sarhan
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> Neo31: sinon bech narja3 drupal 6
<Neo31> hh
<sarhan> trop buggy le theme et les module dont j'ai besoin sur drupal 7
<Neo31> chnouwa ghilbik fisa3 drupal 7 ?
<sarhan> ti lé ama tkouse7et m3ah
<sarhan> moch béhi :D
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> lila zarga
<Neo31> t'as eux des problemes avec kel modules ?
<Neo31> we we 7adhar rou7ik
<sarhan> Neo31: le module planet ouel module openid launchpad
<Neo31> ca ne va pas etre tres facile ;)
<sarhan> Neo31: lé fama 3ers fi eldar eli m9bael chobeki
<Neo31> openid ca doit bien marcher
<sarhan> Neo31: en fait openid ca fonctionne avec gmail etc mais ena 7abit 3afsa specifique lel ubuntu oneid
<sarhan> utilisé par launchpad
<sarhan> le wiki ubuntu
<sarhan> et ubuntu one
<Neo31> ah ok sarhan
<sarhan> comme ca faut un compte launchpad pour se connecter et modifier :)
<Neo31> we launchpad c du openid aussi
<Neo31> ca ne doit pas poser des problemes
<Neo31> oui, tres bonne idee sarhan
<Neo31> c'est ce qu'il faut faire :)
<Neo31> g pas vu chuck ni slimtn ni mohamed kharat ni sadoc ni elbarbech elyouma sur le chan
<sarhan> ilbreebchi esmou :D
<sarhan> haya bye
<sarhan> je go continuer
<Neo31> we sarhan
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> good luck
<sarhan> lila zarga bi atam ma3na elkelma
<Neo31> chwi encore la moi
<Neo31> kit pas 7ott away
<sarhan> volume 3al e5er
<sarhan> rabi yehdihom
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> midd hakil bazouka
<sarhan> 7atit elcasque bech ena9ess el7ess ou sakart elchobek ou chay
<Neo31> w o5rjilhom
<sarhan> ti elbeb ydo9 3andou rbo3 se3a fe9na bih ken tawa
<sarhan> 9ad mafama 7ess
<Neo31> hhh
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<Neo31> bsr MaWaLe
<Neo31> ca va?
<MaWaLe> yup thx Neo31
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> comment c t passer avec l'ANCE?
<MaWaLe> le PDG est EXTRA
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> :)
<MaWaLe> déjà il m'a rappelé et il est déçu de la non-réactivité
<MaWaLe> imagine c'est lui qui nous relance
<Neo31> we
<MaWaLe> il tient à avoir une action en commun avec la communauté du libre
<MaWaLe> prochainement nous aurons une réunion avec lui (des représentants de la scène du libre national)
<MaWaLe> j'espère qu'il y aura un projet qui tienne la route
<MaWaLe> pas comme chaque fois
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> inchalah ya rabi
<Neo31> sinon autres news?
<MaWaLe> à part le fait que je suis déçu de ne pas pouvoir pu être présent lors de la réunion :(
<MaWaLe> rien de spécial
<Neo31> decu!?
<Neo31> pk
<MaWaLe> j'aurais aimé être résent
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> alahghalib
<MaWaLe> mais comme j'ai déjà dit dans mon mail : j'ai eu un empêchement familial
<Neo31> i was expecting to see you too
<Neo31> inchalah next time :)
<MaWaLe> it was the wedding of my sister in law :p
<Neo31> mabrouk :)
<MaWaLe> il 3a9ba 3andek
<Neo31> hh thx
<Neo31> MaWaLe t'as fait du packaging avant ?
<MaWaLe> pour quand le prochain meeting pour la mise en place d'un roadmap?
<Neo31> on n'as pas encore fixer la date
<Neo31> mais ca sera soon inchalah
<MaWaLe> il le faut
<MaWaLe> il faut battre le fer tant qu'il est chaud
<Neo31> peut etre dans 2 semaine
<MaWaLe> 2 semaines c'est trop
<Neo31> oui je confirme
<MaWaLe> un meeting virtuel ne nécessite que la présence
<MaWaLe> ni déplacement ni rien
<Neo31> famma des membres jdodd
<MaWaLe> donc il faut plus d'encadrement
<Neo31> lezim yformiw rwe7hom w ya3rfou comment ca marchais ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> il faut pas perdre l'experience de ubuntu-tn
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  il faut mettre en place un planning de présence des "anciens" sur IRC pour assurer un bon encadrement
<MaWaLe> le PV ne comporte que l'engagement de présence des "nouveaux"
<MaWaLe> mais c'est faux
<Neo31> oui
<MaWaLe> il faut la présence planifiée de tous
<Neo31> je pense que les anciens le feront kan mm
<MaWaLe> moi je suis partant
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ken le9dom ma yjiwech 5let wa9thha
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ils le sachent bien
<MaWaLe> il suffit de mettre en place un tableau de planning et chacun coche les horaires qui lui conviennent jusqu'à avoir un planning complet
<Neo31> bien MaWaLe :)
<MaWaLe> autre chose : la durée courte pour les postes de coordinateurs est déconseillée
<Neo31> je lancerai qq thread sur mailing list et facebook tres bientot
<Neo31> tomorrow inchalah
<MaWaLe> parce qu'à chaque fois il y aura la passation et l'adaptation
<Neo31> we we
<MaWaLe> donc perte de temps
<Neo31> fel pv 7attit toutes les proposition
<Neo31> y avais un seul ki a proposer 2 et 6 mois
<Neo31> le reste est d'accord pour 1 ans
<Neo31> ou 2
<MaWaLe> il y a pleins de bonnes idées dans le PV mais je pense qu'elles ne sont pas développées et que ça reste ambigue
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> c l'objectif pour les next 2 weeks
<Neo31> essayer de mettre les points sur les i
<MaWaLe> objectif de qui????
<Neo31> avant de commencer a mttre en place le roadmap
<Neo31> les nouveaux membres
<MaWaLe> il n'y a ni thread de brainstorming sur la ML ni page WiKi ni GoogleDoc
<Neo31> je lance demain le thread
<Neo31> et on fera appel aux anciens membres pour nous faire passer leurs experience
<Neo31> tu peut faire mnt si tu veut MaWaLe :)
<Neo31> MaWaLe t'as pas repondu a propos du packaging
<MaWaLe> faire quoi?
<Neo31> lancer un thread de brainstorming
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  les présents lors de la réunion sont plus aptes à lancer un tel thread
<Neo31> ok, je le fait demain alors
<MaWaLe> ils ont connaissance de tous les points discutés en détails
<Neo31> tout les point discuter sont dans le pv deja
<MaWaLe> moi je ferai de mon mieux pour apporter ma modeste contribution avec mes idées
<Neo31> j'update le pv d'hier et tout sera complet
<Neo31> inchalah MaWaLe :)
<MaWaLe> good work guy
<Neo31> sinon tu m'as pas encore repondu a propos du packaging
<MaWaLe> quoi packaging?
<Neo31> deb
<Neo31> creer des packages deb pour ubuntu
<Neo31> a partir de tarball
<MaWaLe> qu'est ce qu'il y a avec le deb packaging?
<Neo31> tu peut faire ?
<MaWaLe> créer un package à partir d'une source (tar)?
<Neo31> ca nous interesse de participer a ubuntu global jam cette annee
<Neo31> oui MaWaLe
<Neo31> c bien ca
<MaWaLe> à vrai dire je bosse directement avec les sources
<MaWaLe> je n'ai jamais pensé à packager :(
<Neo31> hum
<MaWaLe> mais ça semble une bonne idée
<MaWaLe> à mettre dans notre roadmap
<Neo31> tu te debrouil bien avec le bug tracking sinon ?
<Neo31> bug tracking fixing
<MaWaLe> je m'en sors
<MaWaLe> ;)
<Neo31> interesting
<Neo31> i hope we got one
<Neo31> did you contribute fixing some bugs before?
<Neo31> the objectif of UGJ is to contribute
<MaWaLe> au fait le UGJ peut se faire par la doc, le bug tracking and bug fixing, packaging, classrooms, ...
<Neo31> I think we should have one experienced member for each activity to lead the members
<Neo31> oui MaWaLe :)
<MaWaLe> je te conseille de lire la page qui définit le UGJ et les façons d'y contribuer
<Neo31> pas les classrooms je pense
<Neo31> g deja lu
<Neo31> famma doc, translation, bug tracking/fixing et packaging w une 5eme
<Neo31> je pense
<MaWaLe> je crois que les class session ont lieu dans le UGJ
<Neo31> peut etre avant
<Neo31> mais non plus mnt si je me trompe pas
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<Neo31> g oublier le testing voila
<Neo31> sinon famma other
<Neo31> anyway, can I expect you leading a bug tracking session if you can do it?
<MaWaLe> i think that chaker is more experienced than me
<Neo31> got it
<Neo31> thx 4 the info
<MaWaLe> zied abid also
<Neo31> he is always busy, I hope he can be free for one day :)
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> zied abid fait deja du packaging
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> il a fait un packaging classroom avant :)
<MaWaLe> have to go
<MaWaLe> nighty night Neo31
<Neo31> see ya soon MaWaLe :)
<Neo31> good night
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> fellag ma5ybik
<fellag> Neo31, 3léch zéda ?
<Neo31> <fellag> j'ai déjà beaucoup donné sans recevoir
<Neo31> tu connais Neo31 deja
<Neo31> walla chleka normal ta3rafni ou pas kifkif?
<fellag> 3awéd billéhi u_u wallah mé fhémtiha kilma !
<Neo31> ena kilma
<fellag> O_o ?
<fellag> chérib 7aja Neo31 xD ?
<fellag> yé wildi a7ki direct
<Neo31> chbik 7aggar
<Neo31> ma ne3jbouch a7na lenna ?
<fellag> u_u inti a3thém min Shikoriko walla chnouwa tla3t x)
<fellag> hétha kol 3ala
<fellag> <fellag> j'ai déjà beaucoup donné sans recevoir
<fellag> lé5ir mché fi bélou flouss , inti 3béd !
<fellag> c'est simple :
<fellag> j'ai investi beaucoup de temps
<fellag> sans pour autant aquérir de la connaissance
<fellag> ni + ni moins
<fellag> héthéka houwa il sens !
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> moi aussi je gange pas grande connaissance ici
<Neo31> apart les classerooms ki sont interessants
<fellag> wa3léch mé ti3jbouch ? si je vous aimais pas je visiterai mm pas le chan c'est aussi simple que ça !
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> sry
<fellag> yézzi blé srry xD
<fellag> 9olli barra zammér , walla ma5yéb rassik
<fellag> c ainsi que font les amis xD
<fellag> sorry c'est pour les bourges !
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-20
<tr0xan> bsr
<tr0xan> fellag, t'es là???
<fellag> bonsoir
<fellag> oui je suis ici tr0xan
<tr0xan> ija pv
<crack3r> pk pv? 7ogra? XD
<tr0xan> crack3r, c'est hors chan
<tr0xan> :p
<tr0xan> des trucs perso...
<tr0xan> :p
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<elacheche_anis> salut sarhan
<Shiokori> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong Shiokori
<Shiokori> ça va?
<Shiokori> aya chfemma?
<elacheche_anis> hmd :)
<elacheche_anis> toi?
<Shiokori> labes
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> hani fi stage comme d'habitude w barra..
<Shiokori> aya beh
<patinux> bonjour salam
<Neo31> bjr patinux
<Neo31> :)
<elacheche_anis> bonjour patinux & Neo31
<Neo31> bj elacheche_anis
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<Neo31> slt sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31: rja3t drupal 6 :D
<Neo31> ok
<elacheche_anis> salut sarhan
<Neo31> chkoune ya3raf leblassa hedhi atunis
<Neo31> centre Avicenne à la Cité des Sciences de Tunis
<Neo31> c dans la cite des sciences?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> c'est un batiment la bas ya Neo31
<Neo31> ok dans la cite et pas a cote
<Neo31> c ca sarhan ?
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> thx sarhan
<sarhan> EgyParadox: hello :)
<EgyParadox> sarhan:hello :D
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<sarhan> EgyParadox: do you want some tunisian coffee? :D
<elacheche_anis> hey EgyParadox :D
<Neo31> hey
<sarhan> 7a9a Neo31 jewebni moula ubuntu-quebec
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> plutot eli 3amel ubuntu-quebec
<Neo31> sarhan simple barcha leurs site
<sarhan> 9ali je vais t'aider :D
<Neo31> bien
<sarhan> Neo31: 7achti bel theme
<Neo31> ken ynajam y3awenna fi theme pour drupal 7
<Neo31> ca sera parfait
<Neo31> xD
<Neo31> oui ou
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> sinon le mm theme pour drupal 6 deja mawjoud
<Neo31> tarekDj a utiliser avant
<sarhan> Neo31: je sais
<sarhan> ti finou ka tarekdj? :D
<Neo31> ghatiss fi galbou
<Neo31> tu pe le contacter par mail ou fb il repondra en cas de besoin
<sarhan> lé
<sarhan> ama 7abit na3ref chbih ma3adech ytol
<sarhan> ou finou ka mezen :D
<Neo31> che pa mezen y7adhar fil doctora mte3ou 7aja ki hakka
<Neo31> w tarek 3arrass w 3andou barcha 5idma
<sarhan> ou drakus ?
<Neo31> che pa
<sarhan> ou mawale?
<Neo31> mawale 3mal talla hier soir
<Neo31> voir le log
<sarhan> ou oix ? :D
<EgyParadox> sorry
<EgyParadox> sarhan:Thank You, but I don't drink coffee
<sarhan> bon je vais installer ubuntu
<sarhan> bye all
<Neo31> ahla Shiokori
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> ahla wissem
<Shiokori> Neo31,
<Shiokori> ab3athli les photos
<Neo31> lesquels ?
<Shiokori> mte3 el réunon
<Neo31> man antom shiokori?
<wissem> Neo31 :D
<wissem> hello all
<Neo31> hi there wissem
<Neo31> y en a une photo online Shiokori hh http://ahmed.sghaier.com/blog/events/29-ubuntu-tn-reunion-1107-at-issat-sussah-tunisia
<Shiokori> Neo31, man takoun ?
<Neo31> j'aurai pas le temps d'uploder le reste g des exams ces jours la
<Shiokori> Jibhom fi flash
<Neo31> wine w wa9tech
<Neo31> man antom Shiokori
<Shiokori> Neo31, i'm Chuck_
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> 500MB
<Neo31> jib flash
<Neo31> w uploadihom enti si tu ve
<Shiokori> hmmm
<Shiokori> Beh
<Neo31> je serai pas a sousse next days
<Shiokori> kifeh njik mba3d?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> anytime
<Shiokori> =/
<Neo31> quickly maghir ma t3attalni
<Shiokori> wallah!
<Neo31> I have tuff certification prep these days
<Neo31> ma 3ijbikch ma tjich
<Neo31> sry
<Shiokori> Behi.. heil barcha
<Shiokori> asber njik ya Neo31
<Neo31> a kel heure ?
<Shiokori> jsé pa 7atta en marbout b baba
<Neo31> ok whatever
<Neo31> a3mal talla 3al article 9olli famech faute walla 7aja
<Neo31> g pas bien verifier
<Shiokori> barra ha wildi
<Shiokori> :D
<sarhan> lu all
<Shiokori> lu
<sarhan> ahla chokri :P
<sarhan> salut zied comment ca va?
<Neo31> bsr a tous
<Neo31> winek crack3r ma3adech nchoufouk!
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-21
<Fanen> bjr  all
<elacheche_anis> bonjour Fanen
<elacheche_anis> good morning EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> good morning
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, I was looking in the ubuntu-eg wiki event page, and I like the Blender presentation :)
<EgyParadox> Menopia he is the one who gave the presentation
<EgyParadox> he also recently became an ubuntu member
<elacheche_anis> cool :)
<EgyParadox> do u have any ubuntu members?
<Fanen> a lot
<Fanen> of  ubuntu members , Rafik ,Mawel , checker , nizar ...
<Fanen> hela
<Fanen> on a pas mal
<elacheche_anis> yeh EgyParadox there is at least 4 ubuntu members
<EgyParadox> oh nice
<elacheche_anis> merci Fanen j'ai pas regardé son msg XD
<Fanen> maby  un jour  je le serait si  je trouve un peut plus de temps pour la communauté
<elacheche_anis> pourquoi pas Fanen .. Fanen , EgyParadox don't speack frensh, he's a ubuntu-rg member :D
<EgyParadox> je peus parles francais
<EgyParadox> je peux pareler francais*
<elacheche_anis> Alors je laisse tombé l'anglais EgyParadox  :p :p :p XD
<Fanen> notre problème c'est que plein de gent qui travaille  en background et ne s'intéresse pas beaucoup à la communauté
<elacheche_anis> +1 Fanen
<Fanen> you are welcome EgyParadox   and à la tunisienne we  said  "MER7BA BIK"
<elacheche_anis> Quelqu'un entre vous à essayé OCSInventory pour déployer des programme via LAN!!??
<Fanen> euuhh jamais entendu
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Fanen> t as un parc à gérer ?
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> re.. oui Fanen.. Et je trouve des problème avec l'option de déployement du OCS :/
<Shiokori> salem
<elacheche_anis> salam Shiokori
<elacheche_anis> bye Shiokori
<elacheche_anis> et re.. Shiokori
<Shiokori> re elacheche_anis
<Shiokori> ahla sarhan
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<sarhan> ahla Shiokori elacheche_anis
<sarhan> neo31 mezel marawa7ch?
<sarhan> tlabni el9ayla tla3 fi tounes :D
<elacheche_anis> ahla bik sarhan
<elacheche_anis> aucune idée sarhan
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-22
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<ubuntiste-msakni> salut sarhan
<sarhan> salut elacheche_anis
<sarhan> :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> sarhan, http://ubuntiste-msakni.legtux.org/node/8
<sarhan> drupal? :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> oui mon site est un drupal.. lit l'article :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> ping sarhan, r9adit?? :p
<sarhan> ubuntiste-msakni, 9ritou mel bekri l'article :D
<sarhan> meli 7atitou enti fel facebook
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> chéykha sarhan ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> winou neo?
<sarhan> chai pas
<sarhan> ena hani dabert hebergement lel site mta3 ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> kangoulya a3tani acces admin lel serveur :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> chikh ;)
<ubuntiste-msakni> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> ça va ?
<Neo31> we
<ubuntiste-msakni> win kont ghattis?
<Neo31> a tunis
<EgyParadox> machour_ yehezkel #ubuntu-classrom Q&A session mark shuttleworth
<sarhan> hello world
<yehezkel> Plein le cul des mass hl
<yehezkel> Salon d'abrutis.
<sarhan> hello world
<sarhan> salut SalahGo :D
<SalahGo> Salut sarhan ! :)
<SalahGo> il dort bemawi ? :p
<sarhan> comme d'hab
<sarhan> il a de durs journées le pauvre :D
<SalahGo> そうなんだ。。。
<SalahGo> <3 Anthy!!!! :D
<sarhan> bon je go diner
<sarhan> et regarder scrubs
<sarhan> :D
<SalahGo> ohh
<SalahGo> たのしみください
<sarhan> je regarde les series qu'au moment de manger
<SalahGo> et bonne appétit ;)
<sarhan> sauf pour fringe
<SalahGo> looooooooooool
<sarhan> marra 3ayefni fel mekla fringe
<SalahGo> le contraire m'aurait étonné :p
<sarhan> bon je te laisse
<sarhan> merci pour ton bon appétit
<sarhan> :D
<SalahGo> Tschuss!
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<SalahGo> Salam elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ça va SalahGo :D
<SalahGo> il 7amdullah elacheche_anis , comment ça avance avec Neo le programme d'ubuntu-tn?
<SalahGo> il n'y a presque rien sur la ML...
<elacheche_anis> neo déziz 3al nom.. w éni wa7il fil stage :s
<SalahGo> lol matwal 3omrou :p
<Neo31> hi
<elacheche_anis> looool
<SalahGo> Yo, the chosen one! :D
<elacheche_anis> hey 3arfi Neo31
<Neo31> hey SalahGo
<Neo31> ssup
<SalahGo> 3arfik? e5i inty Trinity? oO
<Neo31> ssup elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> brabbi 9ollou SalahGo
<Neo31> hhh
<elacheche_anis> looooooool
<Neo31> chfamma elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> haw reki7 el chan y a rien
<SalahGo> Neo31, ... shbik twarri fil 3bed 9addesh KDE ta7foun?
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> kifech SalahGo ?
<Neo31> wa9tech leklem hedha ?
<SalahGo> ti a7na n7abbou inraj3ouhom in Unity w Gnome, winty ta7kilhom 3al KDE...
<SalahGo> sarhan par exple, haw walla 7atet KDE... >.<
<Neo31> I don't care SalahGo
<SalahGo> udc about what?
<Neo31> I once tough I could get used to gnome, but after six months now I am sure gnome 2 sucked so much
<Neo31> I don't want to give the same chance to gnome 3
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, SalahGo yas2al 3lik
<Neo31> sarhan ma 9otlouch installi KDE walla KDE ta7foune
<Neo31> il m'as aussi surpris aujourd8 kan il a dit kil ve installer KDE
<Neo31> ama normal it is expectable
<SalahGo> looool
<Neo31> sarhan yjarrab koll chay
<SalahGo> liouma jarrabt il alpha 2 mta3 ubuntu 11.10 ...
<SalahGo> 3al virtualbox
<Neo31> mais barcha ness ma jarbou ken gnome et ils sont tjr sur gnome
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> bien SalahGo
<SalahGo> 5ir mil alpha 1, ça c'est sur xD
<Neo31> rien de special
<SalahGo> less bugs
<Neo31> en plus la 11.10 est tjr avec unity
<Neo31> il vont pas installer gnome 3 ?
<elacheche_anis> brb
<SalahGo> je ne pense pas...
<Neo31> elacheche_anis
<Neo31> ma 9otlich chbik tnedi fiia 3al channel ?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bon unity ca va aussi
<elacheche_anis> 9otlik SalahGo yass2al 3lik Neo31
<Neo31> mais g aimer gnome 3 plus
<Neo31> unity pa trop cool
<Neo31> ah ok elacheche_anis
<Neo31> SalahGo j'pe me casser ?
<SalahGo> Neo31, euh
<Neo31> je prepare pr une certif ke je doit passer demain
<SalahGo> Neo31, tu n'as pas a me demander ma permission xD
<SalahGo> Neo31, ok, bon courage :)
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> je demande pas ta permission, mais je demande si ma presence est vitale
<SalahGo> non non c'est bon, je gère :p
<Neo31> a ce ke je vois ce n'est pas le cas, je fait rien ke chater et du blabla +ou-
<SalahGo> lol
<Neo31> 7assilou
<Neo31> haw mechi
<SalahGo> riguel oumourik
<Neo31> a plus SalahGo elacheche_anis
<SalahGo> a plus Neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-23
<sarhan> bonjour ChanServ machour_
#ubuntu-tn 2011-07-24
<EgyParadox> hello
<sarhan> hello EgyParadox :)
<sarhan> someone here is using geany on kde?
<sarhan> salut Neo31
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai un prb avec une app gtk ki ne fonctionne pas sur kde comment faire?
<Neo31> ca doit fonctionner
<Neo31> juste le theme gtk ne suit pas le theme de kde
<Neo31> nsit le nom
<Neo31> kde utilise QT
<Neo31> haw thdhakart
<Neo31> gtk et qt c pas kifkif
<Neo31> heka 3lech une app gtk tatla3 theme mouch kif qt
<Neo31> si t'as gnome en parallele tu pe l'ouvrir et choisir un theme gtk ki va avec les couleurs du theme qt
<Neo31> sinon je connais pas une autre soluce sans avoir gnome en parallele, g pas chercher sur net, tu pe le faire tu entrouvera normalement
<sarhan> ti l'app ne s'ouvre plus jemla
<Neo31> a bon !
<Neo31> pk ?
<sarhan> chai pas
<Neo31> c koi l'app
<sarhan> Geany
<Neo31> belikchi 3andha dependances
<sarhan> daherli prb de dépandances 7atta ena
<Neo31> t'as supprimer tt le groupe gnome ?
<sarhan> ama thabetet
<sarhan> tout les paquets gnome mezelou
<Neo31> ah
<sarhan> ainsi que les paquet gtk
<Neo31> mela c koi le probleme
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> lance l'app mel terminal
<Neo31> w chouf l'output
<Neo31> ca pe indiquer qq chose
<Neo31> ubuntu.paste.com ;)
 * Neo31 brb
<sarhan> Erreur de segmentation
<sarhan> très long le message d'erreur :D
<Neo31> back
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> ca peut etre un bug
<sarhan> c'est bon
<sarhan> jme3et canal #geany 3awnouni
<Neo31> copy paste le code d'erreur
<sarhan> ya3tihom elsa7a
<Neo31> et google un pe
<sarhan> le probleme venait de oxygen
<Neo31> c t un bug non ?
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> c bien
<sarhan> le style gtk+ était incompatible avec l'application
<Neo31> deja resolut alors ?
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> ba3d na3tik l'ftp
<sarhan> wel compte
<sarhan> j'ai du tout réinstaller
<sarhan> à cause d'un mauvais bug
<Neo31> ahla zied :)
<sarhan> salut zied :)
<Neo31> no problem sarhan
<Neo31> je go
<Neo31> see ya le soir sarhan
<sarhan> a+
<zied> salem tout le monde
<sarhan> ca va zied ?
<zied> oui sarhan et toi ?
<sarhan> ba3 wissem
<wissem> hello
<sarhan> wissem, tu utilise drupal?
<wissem> sarhan: oouais mùouch barcha prkoi?
<sarhan> rien
<sarhan> c pr savir
<sarhan> savoir*
<wissem> sarhan: vous êtes ou dans la création de site?
<wissem> vous avez tourvez le serial pour frontpage ou pas? :P
<sarhan> non on a contacté microsoft :D
<sarhan> ils vont nous aider dans les 180 jours
<wissem> :D
<sarhan> sinon on  cherche quelqu'un pour faire le site avec photoshop
<sarhan> et un lien pour télécharger vbulletin
<sarhan> cracké biensur :D
<wissem> je les ai en torrent si tu veux :D
<sarhan> non je veux que ca soit sur megauplaod :D
<sarhan> salut Neo31
<ilbreebchi>  salut à tous
<ilbreebchi> ping sarhan
<sarhan> salut ilbreebchi
<ilbreebchi> il y à quoi de nouveau?
<ilbreebchi> (desolé, lperiode likhra, j'attendais le resultat du conconrs, donc kont trop stressé pour faire quoi que ce soit)
<sarhan> donc c bon les résultats du concours des ingenieurs?
<ilbreebchi> je refais l'an
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> je suis désolé pour toi
<sarhan> enchallah la prochaine année tsalekha
<ilbreebchi> llah ghalib
<ilbreebchi> je ferais plus d'effort
<sarhan> ou chbihom 7atta eltawa 3al resultat :/
<ilbreebchi> tu peux comprendre que je ne soit pas trop actif pour le moment, je crois vous retarder. donc je prefère me retirer. aum oins du cercle des respensables.
<ilbreebchi> c'est autant difficile pour moi
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-17
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<proby> salem
<proby> :p
<proby> !ops
#ubuntu-tn 2012-07-18
<mezen> salem
<mezen> AminosAmigos, salam
<mezen> wissem, salam
<wissem> hello mezen
<mezen> salem wissem
<AminosAmigos> Hi mezen  :)
<mezen> ça va lawled ?
<AminosAmigos> Hamdulh :D winti cv ?
<mezen> 7md
<mezen> :)
<mezen> j'essaie de comprendre les commandes de awk
<mezen> ça a l'air assez puissant et utile comme truc
<AminosAmigos> Well i have no idea about it :)
<mezen> c une commande du systeme unix
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-15
<|s-a|> ay microsoft bdit tikbis f tounis :/
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour les gars :) Jacer( JokerHacker ) & im4u2die & Rafik
<elacheche_anis> JokerHacker, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<JokerHacker> je suis trop tard moi xD
<elacheche_anis> x)
<JokerHacker> la chaine est si dormante que j'ai oublié d'y jeter un coup d'oeil de temps en temps mdr
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-16
<neo31> ahla nizarus
<neo31> :) sa7a s7ourik :)
<nizarus> ahla neo31
<nizarus> ya3tik essa77a :)
<nizarus> hak msabba7 :p
<neo31> #clibre.tn :)
<neo31> oui
<neo31> plutot lila fell asleep w fi9t bekri chwaya bach netsa7ar
<nizarus> demain soir le reapproval ?
<neo31> oui
<neo31> demain soir
<neo31> ne9ssin barcha tsawer
<neo31> sinon ta3mal talla 3al wiki pr voir si ca va?
<neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2013
<neo31> sa7a s7ourik ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> ahla neo31 nizarus  :)
<neo31> ca va ubuntiste-msakni ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> hmd :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> ça sera ce soir à partir de 21h inchallah??
<nizarus> ahla ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus, neo31 on doit changer la date dans la wiki n'est ce pas ?? → Date - 28/06/2013
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus, y aura un broadcast live (youtube ou autre) pour l'event d'aujourd'hui?
<neo31> oui ubuntiste-msakni
<neo31> 20h30 ce soir
<neo31> sur #ubuntu-meeting
<nizarus> ubuntiste-msakni, no :/ ça sera une simple rencontre et une démo
<nizarus> pas un event à proprement dit
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus, ça sera cool de passé ça live via Youtube n'est ce pas?? :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> neo31, I'll be there inchallah
<neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, heki date wa9tech raka7t page wiki! mouch date reunion, date reunion mawjouda 3ala page wiki mte3 loco council.
<neo31> date 28 najmou na3mloulha update apres no problemos
<neo31> hh haw Goldenscorp zeda :) tlamit la7beb
<ubuntiste-msakni> Goldenscorp, :D
<Goldenscorp> ya weddi cgeekette
<neo31> lol
<Goldenscorp> avec compte de  golden
<neo31> mondassa
<neo31> domage tal3it geekette, mouch mar7ba bik :p
<neo31> hhh
<nizarus> inti7al sifa :/
<Goldenscorp> :-p
<Goldenscorp> dsl
<neo31> m3ana geekette ghodwa 3al irc? ma t9olich 3andik ma ta3mal
<neo31>  /nick newnick
<Goldenscorp> okay
<Goldenscorp> ama tawa je vous laisse 3andi raspberry nel3eb biha
<ubuntiste-msakni> Goldenscorp, inji in3awnik :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> Goldenscorp, un instant stp
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, tu viens à Sayada demain ?
<neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, mechi le matin sayada ?
<nizarus> on a une geekette qui vient des USA pour nous présenter les commotion networks
<neo31> nizarus, vous avez decider leblassa wine ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Nope neo31 chab3a khidma, on plus nikhdim min 8h → 15h
<nizarus> neo31, pour le wiki met ton mail @ubuntu c'est mieux
<neo31> oui ca roule
<neo31> je v mettre a jr mnt
<nizarus> ubuntiste-msakni, il y a un ami qui va venir de tunis à 15h donc tu peux venir aussi
<neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, a sousse wala tunis?
<nizarus> 26 Active Members on Launchpad as of 28 July 2013  s/July/June
<neo31> ah we
<nizarus> nous sommes 6 ubuntu members y compris toi :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus, c'est pas à partir de 10h de mat???!
<nizarus> hiyya elle arrive à sayada vers 10h30
<nizarus> donc momkin na3mlou talla 3al baladiya
<nizarus> ensuite na3mlou la présentation et l'atelier
<neo31> je pe mettre les noms?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Ok nizarus, méla eni vers 15h ki inji 5arej inkallam neo31 ou lunapersa inchouf kén méziltou ataw na5lat inchallah :)
<neo31> neo31, nizarus, zied, wajih
<nizarus> neo31, non inutile
<neo31> je ss pas sur chkoun les ubuntu members
<neo31> luna 5ayna harbit
<nizarus>  s/July/June dans toute la partie Key Details
<neo31> ya m3alam 15h ubuntiste-msakni ? c un pe tard
<neo31> updated nizarus
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus dit que c'est pas retard neo31  :p :D
<neo31> parfait alors ubuntiste-msakni je serai avec vous for sure
<neo31> najam no5roj vers 13h for sure demain
<neo31> nizarus, wine ghodwa bedhabt fi sayeda
<neo31> enti ma tnajamch te5ou permission to5roj 9bal 15h ubuntiste-msakni ?
<nizarus> neo31, maison de la culture
<ubuntiste-msakni> nope neo31 3andi khidma urgente mit5alfa :/ manque de caféine na9ass mil rondement mté3i :/ :(
<neo31> fama google maps nizarus ?
<neo31> lol ubuntiste-msakni
<neo31> 7ot ba7dhek tarf 9ahwa ki t7iss rou7ik bach tdou5 a3mal chamma!
<nizarus> http://www.villedesayada.tn/fr/node/47
<neo31> chamen el kaffeine ma yfatarch je pense
<nizarus> ok pour le wiki
<nizarus> peut être ajouter un lien vers la page team reports
<neo31> bien
<nizarus> même si  le lien existe dans le menu
<neo31> mawjoud deja en haut, nzidou fel details ?
<neo31> ok
<neo31> nzid lien lel best of ?
<nizarus> mais bons :/ il manque beaucoup de rapports sur les events
<neo31> ah deja mawjoud
<neo31> oui
<nizarus> il faut écrire sur vos blogd
<neo31> manque de sync entre page events et team reports
<nizarus> blogd
<neo31> 3malt blogspot jdid bach nwali n5arbach fih (rapide) en attendant netfadha nraka7 7aja personalise
<neo31> le reste de la page reapproval ca va nizarus ?
<nizarus> neo31, oui c'est bon pas d'autres remarques
<neo31> cool :)
<neo31> inchalah tislik ghodwa
<neo31> le soir plutot :p
<nizarus> inchallah
<nizarus> ayya bonne nuit à tous
<nizarus> si vous venez à sayada pinguer moi pour vous informer de notre lieu de rencontre
<nizarus> @++
<ubuntiste-msakni> neo31, #ubuntu-tn ou #ubuntu-meeting
<ubuntiste-msakni> ?
<neo31> #ubuntu-meeting ;)
<neo31> ma 7atithech direct 3al ML bach ma yhedouch jme3a dhay3ine fiha yda5louha b3adhha
<neo31> hawka les ff, et membres actifs na3mloulhom ta7wil wejha 3al chan le5er :p
<neo31> pour suivre les details
<neo31> et on discutte ici kan fama 7aja haka wala haka :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> good neo31
<ubuntiste-msakni> neo31, who is im4u2die x)
<neo31> je c pa
<neo31> he/she's been here for few days now!
<neo31> ubuntiste-msakni,
<ubuntiste-msakni> yep
<ubuntiste-msakni> JokerHacker, welcome :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> hak bikri ilyoum :p :D
<JokerHacker> hhh tar 3lia noum golt na3melch 7aja tasla7
<JokerHacker> wenta chta3mel? :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> eni dima connecter ::::) ::p
<ubuntiste-msakni> JokerHacker, again freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<JokerHacker> ey hani nchouf fl nick la5er connecté men emes 08:30, ama wa9tou bl zeroet, chnya 7keytou? bot? hh
<ubuntiste-msakni> Tu parle de qui elacheche_anis ?
<JokerHacker> oui
<ubuntiste-msakni> Non c'est mon nickname principal, j'ai un autre PC allumé..
<JokerHacker> ah haha wlh chay y7ayer fik enta w 5ouk xD
<ubuntiste-msakni> x)
<JokerHacker> Hacking Google Voice API in Linux
<JokerHacker> http://wp.me/p3JwxB-1q
<elacheche> nice
<JokerHacker> :D
<elacheche_anis> guest4, salut
<neo31> sa7a chribtik lunapersa
<neo31> :)
<neo31> in time :)
<lunapersa> ya3tik essa7a
<lunapersa> yep :)
<neo31> a3mal check page wiki lunapersa tal9ach 3andik album nzidouh
<lunapersa> oki
<lunapersa> tout de suite  :)
<neo31> lunapersa, mizalou les events hedhom ma 3andich lien pour leurs albums photos
<neo31> http://pastebin.com/fWHFWDtX
<neo31> ahla r3zguin0 :)
<r3zguin0> sa7a chribit'kom nass al koll
<neo31> t'as participer a des events ubuntu-tn r3zguin0 ?
<neo31> ya3tik esa7a r3zguin0 , U2 :)
<lunapersa> ya3tik essa7a r3zguin0
<r3zguin0> je sais pas , j'ai participé a plusieurs event  éma u-tn je suis pas sure :P
<neo31> a3mal talla 3al link pastebin r3zguin0 famech event mchitlou w 3andik qq photos wala link lel photos mte3ou :)
<r3zguin0> k neo31 :)
<r3zguin0> sinon je dois filer neo31 dsl , rit sure ML la7keya 9olit na3mel talla
<r3zguin0> ;)
<neo31> ok
<neo31> si possible a3mal talla tawa 3al pastebin link juste 5 ou 10mn max
<neo31> apres no problemos :)
<r3zguin0> k neo31 t'hana kén fama 7aja tawa n7ot'ha :)
<neo31> j'attend une confirmation avant que tu par (nest7a9ouhom avant 21h c pr ca)
<neo31> thx for checking out the chan :)
<neo31> lunapersa, winhom les autres! ETA 18mn
<lunapersa> :/
<neo31> ija m3aya #ubuntu-meeting
<lunapersa> att
<lunapersa> je fais  qlq  bip
<lunapersa> sa7a chribtek anis
<neo31> ETA 10mn
<neo31> geekette wini
<neo31> nizarus mouch bach yji ?
<lunapersa> hani  notleb f geekette
<elacheche> sa7a chribitkom :)
<lunapersa> bilel  aussi
<lunapersa> weno
<neo31> je c pa
<issam_> sa77a chribetkom
<neo31> nkalmouhom par tel ?
<neo31> haw issam ja
<neo31> sa7a chribitkom issam_ elacheche
<elacheche> sa7a chribtik issam_ neo31
<elacheche> neo31, 7éssiskom mich timchiw tadharbohom.. ti ta3raf illi zéyid ili ta3mal fih.. innes ilkol fibélhom.. kén jéw ynajjmou yjiw rahom jéw..
<neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2013
<elacheche> neo31, 7éssiskom mich timchiw tadharbohom → na7i 3al jmé3it u-council :p
<neo31> hedhom izalou mahomch 3al wiki les photos http://pastebin.com/fWHFWDtX
<lunapersa> haya  ijaw m3ana #ubuntu-meeting
<neo31> hhh elacheche ok
<neo31> #ubuntu-meeting
<geekette> Bonsoir
<lunapersa> Bsr  geekette :)
<neo31> ahla geekette
<geekette> :-)
<elacheche> à mon avis c'est pas la peine de re travailler sur la wiki maintenant, 5idmit d9i9a 90 mé tanja7ich fil cas mté3na.. ech 9alit geekette
<elacheche> sa7a chribtik geekette
<neo31> oui elacheche
<lunapersa> oé
<neo31> ETA 5mn
<neo31> je revise la page wiki w nrakaz fel #ubuntu-meeting
<neo31> tab3ou m3aya famech 7aja haka wala haka, on discutte ici 3awnouni en cas ou yotlbouch link wala 7aja copiwli ici :)
<neo31> en cas de besoin d'intervention hekom m3aya 3al #ubuntu-meeting :)
<lunapersa> :) bon courage
<elacheche> @all: N'oubliez pas que neo31 est le LoCo contact alors c'est lui qui doit parler :)
<elacheche> neo31, rakkaz :p :p
<neo31> ok
<neo31> mrakaz
<lunapersa> eyh eyh
<issam_> 5ayef neo?? :p :p
<neo31> chan mizal silent!
<neo31> bizar
<elacheche> na3mallik kés tizana neo31 :D
<elacheche> neo31, mézélou ycho9ou fi ftarhom ha3 :p
<lunapersa> a anis 5allih  -_-
<elacheche> hay bdéw yfi9ou :D
<elacheche> Neo31, ti chid nickname bark -_-
<Neo31> bach yabda japanese team 9balna puis a7na puis irish team
<lunapersa> behi ^^
<elacheche> Issatar allah
<Neo31> A7med, 3al desktop en cas ou netbook crash (ni5dim bel atom wel pentium 4 :'( )
<elacheche> Dans les pires des cas je prendra ta place
<Neo31> good :)
<lunapersa> :))
<Neo31> japanese starts now
<elacheche> Neo31, ki yassa2lou chkoun mil ubuntu-tn 9olhom haw icha3b ilkol w eni mich nitkallam ;)
<elacheche> dhaharna mohtammine bil cause :D
<Neo31> ylawjou chkoun va representer japanese team
<Neo31> maghir ma nlistilhom cha3b elkol :p
<Neo31> n7adhrou reponse pour la 1ere question :)
<Neo31> how is it going :)
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche> hani na9ra.. Ki y9oulou "anyone here for the Tunisian Team" 9oul "Me and lunapersa issam_ geekette elacheche " ;)
<elacheche> Neo31, oui heureusement ménéhc ilwala ;)
<Tux-Tn> hello world
<Neo31> chkoun ye7sibli 9adech men event fel reapprovalapplication page
<Neo31> ahla Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> sa7a chribetkom
<Neo31> ma ti7sbouch flash caffees pls
<elacheche> sa7a chribtik Tux-Tn
<nizarus> sa77a chribitkom
<geekette> Slt
<nizarus> le reapproval c'est ici ou sur un autre salon
<elacheche> Neo31, 31 event
<elacheche> #ubuntu-meeting nizarus
<elacheche> nizarus, sa7a chribtik
<Tux-Tn> c'est quand le reapproval d'ubuntu-tn?
<Neo31> merci elacheche
<Neo31> donc 30+ events
<Neo31> since last reapproval
 * Tux-Tn devrait lire la ML
<elacheche> Neo31, No
<nizarus> Tux-Tn, tu as du retard :)
<Neo31> last reapproval en 2010
<elacheche> oui oui t'as raison sorry
<elacheche> Tux-Tn, taw
<Tux-Tn> taw taw? :O
<Neo31> 3andna fel goals magazine, do you think we can make it this year? at least avant decembre ?
<Neo31> lunapersa,
<geekette> Yes
<elacheche> oui Tux-Tn
<geekette> We can
<elacheche> je pense que oui Neo31
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> just to make sure
<lunapersa> yep
<elacheche> maintenant vote pour le reapproval de ubuntu-jp
<elacheche> we're next
<Neo31> notre tour
<Tux-Tn> bon courage les gars !
<elacheche> thx Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> vous avez reglé le vieux problème de rapports mensuels ? :P
<issam_> haw sahla barcha w fisa3 t3addéw jpapna!!
<issam_> courage neo :)
<nizarus> Tux-Tn, normalement oui :)
<Tux-Tn> ah c'est excellent :D
<Tux-Tn> dommage que j'ai arrêté d'utiliser ubuntu ya 2 ans :P
<elacheche> oui mé nis5alhéch hikka
<elacheche> Tux-Tn, ubuntu-tn member signifie pas que tu dois utiliser ubuntu :p
<Tux-Tn> j'aime pas ubuntu :D
<Tux-Tn> hahaha Neo31 joue sur les mots donc 31 events deviennent more than 30 events :P
<geekette> Ugj ?
<elacheche> nizarus, dima lézim tjia remarque 3la 7éja nésinha x)
<nizarus> elacheche, on apprend toujours
<elacheche> +1 :)
<Neo31> we got it
<nizarus> et ils ont raison on utilise pas trop le portail
<Neo31> ca sera notre priorite nizarus ;)
<elacheche> oui je le sais.. nous avons un problème d'exploitation des ressources :/
<lunapersa> tout a fait
<icone_sabri> salut tout le monde
<geekette> Slt
<elacheche> ahla icone_sabri :D sa7a chribtik :) chbik retard :p
<icone_sabri> السلام عليكم
<Tux-Tn> icone_sabri 7yetou kemla retard :D
<icone_sabri> يعطيك الصحة على شنوة مخر؟
<icone_sabri> ههههههههههههه
<elacheche> <costales> Neo31, What has been the most important event?
<geekette> Drum sound
<icone_sabri> ايه ايه والله قلت الحق
<Neo31> che pa
<Neo31> barcha
<issam_> mabrouk 3lina :D
<Neo31> saye yvotiw
<Tux-Tn> haya jib gazouza Neo31
<elacheche> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> metsalfwa w mardouda Tux-Tn
<geekette> Oppppa
<lunapersa> oéé  :')
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, w gazouzet el ubuntu member?
<elacheche> Congrats guys :D :D
<geekette> Luna tebki kharjouha
<geekette> Lool
<Neo31> aya mabrouk
<Neo31> officially approved enfin
<Neo31> :)
<issam_> lazmetna 9ahwa taw ;)
<lunapersa> :D
<nizarus> bravo lawled
<nizarus> keep the good work
<lunapersa> je trouve plus  les mots
<elacheche> Partagez l'info les gars :)
<geekette> Bravooooo leness elkol
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> merci pr tlm
<Neo31> bravo
<Tux-Tn> bech nkamel netfarej fel irish team
<Neo31> lol Tux-Tn 3andik gazouza koll ma netla9aw wala te5ouhom m3a b3adhhom?
<nizarus> excusez moi je dois partir see u later encre BRAVO
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> merci pr etre la
<geekette> See u
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, na7i gazouzet elbac w jib elbe9i maba3dhou
<lunapersa> Merci  à tout le monde  merci  pour  le support  .. c'était genial
<Neo31> lol Tux-Tn
<elacheche> geekette, lunapersa icone_sabri issam_ chbina inchoufoukom irc kén wa9t il ghassra!! :p
<Neo31> thanks geekette (douba nafdha chwaya taw nhid ba7dhek :p )
<Tux-Tn> elacheche, 3andou 3 snin elchannel mat3abech haka :P
<geekette> Mella wa9tech
<Neo31> haw icone_sabri lenna
<Neo31> wa9tech ja
<geekette> Si anis
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik icone_sabri
<Neo31> ma tafs3ouch elkoll mel #ubuntu-meeting
<Neo31> nestanew reunion tikmil w ba3d nemchiw
<Tux-Tn> hahaha
<issam_> elacheche, 3léch t7ebbna dima maddin wjouhna?? :p
<elacheche> Neo31, #ubuntu-meeting wallét fil favoris mté3i, mich inwalli médid wijhi ghadi :p
<elacheche> yep issam_ :p
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> good :)
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, ka goldenscorp mezel 7ay?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ghatiss chwaya w barra
<Neo31> #ubuntu-jp :p mchit 9oltilhom mabrouk :)
<Neo31> chnouwa chan mte3 irish team ?
<Neo31> voting is on
<elacheche> geekette, mék inti mté3 media team partage l'info 3al re-approval féch tistanna :p
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, may7ebounech #ubuntu-jp
<geekette> Sayer done
<elacheche> wine geekette ?
<geekette> Chouf twitter wel fb
<Neo31> pk Tux-Tn ?
<Neo31> good, thanks geekette :)
<Neo31> good work :)
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, floodinehom 3amin elteli :D
<geekette> Andi
<Neo31> badis ma jech wala rana 9olnelou ynajamch ya3mal artwork :)
<Neo31> lool Tux-Tn
<elacheche> thx geekette :p :D
<Tux-Tn> w rod belek temchi el #ubuntu-cn ya Neo31
<elacheche> geekette, utilise la page FB Ubuntu-tn -_-
<elacheche> :p
<Tux-Tn> facebook :O
<icone_sabri> ز)
<elacheche> Tux-Tn, ??
<Neo31> #ubuntu-ie
<Neo31> :p
<issam_> aya liletkom zina ennes lkoll je doi partir
<Neo31> t'as raison Tux-Tn
<Neo31> jp 7aggara
<Neo31> ie ils ont repondu
<Neo31> meeting over
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, hezelhom salahgo moutarjem officiel
<Neo31> youfa :)
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> by the way, we have #clibre.tn if someone wants to join :) elacheche geekette icone_sabri lunapersa Tux-Tn
<icone_sabri> rani na5dam cé pour ça je ne suis pas ici , je m'excuse
<Neo31> no problemos icone_sabri rabi m3ak
<Neo31> magazine mte3 japon tal3it bel flouss ?? lunapersa geekette elacheche ? http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/4048862359/
<lunapersa> emmm
<lunapersa> haya  n5alikom
<lunapersa> liltekom  zena
<Neo31> liltik zina lunapersa :)
<Neo31> merci pr touts
<elacheche> knoppix, :)
<knoppix> sa7a chribtek :)
<Neo31> ahla knoppix
<Neo31> ^^ ya 7asra 3al knoppix :)
<Neo31> my first live Linux CD i have tried :)
<knoppix> ahla
<knoppix> ui yahasra
<Neo31> chfama Tux-Tn ?? >>> <Tux-Tn> w rod belek temchi el #ubuntu-cn ya Neo31
<Tux-Tn> fama ken el5ir
<Neo31> lol mela 3lech ma nemchich cn? lol
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-17
<FANEN> Bonsoir
<FANEN> qu'est ce que vous recomander come solution pour l'edition d'un document en mode collaboratif
<Tux-Tn> FANEN, http://pad.tn :D
<FANEN> Tux-Tn, je cherche une solution que je peut déployer en local
<Tux-Tn> att j'essaye de me souvenir du nom
<Tux-Tn> ya une app qui permet ca
<Tux-Tn> gobby
<FANEN> thx Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> u are welcome
<Neo31> you missed the re-approval tonight |s-a| :) u better subscribe to the mailing list :)
<|s-a|> i am subscribed , but haven't checked email
<|s-a|> anyways , congrats !
<Neo31> thx :)
 * Neo31 gotta go :)
<nizarus> neo31, pourquoi tu n'arrive pas à publier sur la page FB pourtant t'es un admin
<neo31> re nizarus
<neo31> si je pe publier sur la page fb
<neo31> nizarus, je pe publier sur la page fb!
<neo31> let me check again
<nizarus> non tes publications sont dans le journal pas dans la page :)
<neo31> ah ok
<neo31> parametrage (posting as ahmed)
<neo31> je vien de corriger ca, g pas fait attention
<nizarus> ;-)
<FANEN> lu nizarus et neo31 ça fait longtemps  que je suis pas passer par ici
<nizarus> ahla FANEN me too figure toi :)
<neo31> ahla FANEN
<neo31> mar7ba bik
<neo31> chbik ma3adech todhhor ?
<FANEN> je suis tjs occupée par le travail allah ghaleb
<crack3r> bonsoir camarades :)
<neo31> bsr crack3r
 * neo31 gotta go!
<neo31> see ya soon FANEN and everybody :)
<nizarus> que des retrouvailles ce soir :)
<FANEN> :)
<JokerHacker> sbe7 l5r nes lkol :)
<|s-a|> gm
<crack3r> bonjour
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour JokerHacker geekette
<neo31> elacheche_anis, #clibre.tn
<elacheche_anis> neo31, :p
<zemmali> ping elacheche_anis
<ubuntiste-msakni> sa7a chribitkom :)
<neo31> sa7a chribitkom Tux-Tn ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> sa7a innom neo31
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<neo31> che3malna fi 7keyet el sfd ubuntiste-msakni ?
<neo31> notlbou pack ?
<neo31> deja fama gdg 3amlou demande
<ubuntiste-msakni> GDG 3amlou demande de quoi?
<neo31> pack sfd
<ubuntiste-msakni> de la part de qui?
<neo31> bon esmhom mawjoud 3al site pr sfd 2013
<neo31> je suppose ils ont fait la demande
<ubuntiste-msakni> shop.canonical.com ??
<neo31> gdg 3amlou demande men 3and sfd pr avoir sfd pack
<neo31> ma 9ritich el mail 3al ML?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Si si, tu parle de ça → http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/cgi-bin/register.py
<ubuntiste-msakni> Si la demande d'heberger une SFD!
<Tux-Tn> hello
<Tux-Tn> sa7a chribetkom
<ubuntiste-msakni> neo31, t'as envoyé un mail?!
<neo31> euh! we
<neo31> gdg on deja fait une demande pour faire ca a sfax ubuntiste-msakni
<neo31> oui sur la ML-MC ama aparament ma wsilch taw nwali nchouf chnia le7keya
<ubuntiste-msakni> mé wsil chay neo31
<neo31> en tt k a propos le sfd, je me ss dit pk pas faire une demande de pack sfd pour utn
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok neo31 alors je pense que zéyid na3imlou dde a7na zéda.. sauf si 3andik local + sponsoring lil SFD + UGJ..
<neo31> mela zhar lol on a penser au sfd en mm temps alors 5ater 9bal ma tab3ath luna 3al ml deja b3atht 3al clibre w 3al utn mc
<ubuntiste-msakni> Packe SFD?
<neo31> oui, kif na3mlou demande yab3thoulna pack, check out the home page of the website
<ubuntiste-msakni> dde alors
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<neo31> ynajam ykoun fama akthar men team, pk pas gdg et ubuntu
<neo31> good
<ubuntiste-msakni> neo31, att
<ubuntiste-msakni> Any team registered on or before July 21, 2013 will receive a pack of goodies including a big banner, tshirts, stickers, balloons, etc.
<neo31> that's what i am talking abt ubuntiste-msakni
<neo31> balloons n5aliwhom ceudeu pour luna :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> Registred Team = Team qui va se charger d'organiser une SFD!!
<neo31> sfd 2012 y avais ieee sfax w tunandroid
<neo31> 2 teams
<ubuntiste-msakni> 2 teams qui on fait une SEUL SFD neo31 !
<neo31> when i checked there was 4 teams on the page (zozu IEEE tunandroid w gdg je pense)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Je pense que si on contact GDG et les autres communauté pour discuter ça
<neo31> ok
<neo31> gdg fama amal deja
<neo31> w fama taher on pe le contacter directement
<ubuntiste-msakni> Si on fait une enregistrement et après on se trouve dans une situation qu'on DOIS faire notre SFD seul.. Qu'est ce qu'on va faire
<neo31> i don't think so
<ubuntiste-msakni> Contact Taher neo31 puis on discutera ça..
<neo31> ok
<neo31> 5ali nzid na7ki m3a nizarus
<ubuntiste-msakni> STP Met clibre et nizarus au courant de ça
<neo31> puis on contact taher et amel
<ubuntiste-msakni> il 9alb 3al 9alb :)
<neo31> g deja envoyer un email le main sur clibre ML
<ubuntiste-msakni> mriguil :)
<neo31> hhh 9otlik deja tla3na n5amimou fi nafs el 7aja
<neo31> btw 9adech lamit testimonials ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> oui déjà eni zéda kont inkhamam fil SFD
<neo31> conseil kalamhom en personne par mail+tel+fb
<neo31> pr les testimonials
<neo31> 9adech 3andik tawa men wa7da ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> fibéli 2 :) inti w zied.. mézilt mich na3mal dora o5ra 3al jmé3a "notlob" chwya testimonials → lillah yé mo7sinin :p :D
<neo31> het link to ur wiki
<neo31> haw lunapersa
<neo31> hhh
<neo31> bach n7adhroulik ceuudeuuu lunapersa ^^
<ubuntiste-msakni> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/elacheche
<neo31> ija irkich 9odem ejemi3 ubuntiste-msakni
<neo31> tawa romdhan ma y5aliwekch mtayach
<ubuntiste-msakni> neo31, inkammal romdhan w ba3déch nitilhi bil wiki w ubuntu membership.. taw chui totalement décaféiné w zéyid béch na3mal aY 7éja
<lunapersa> sa7a  chribtkom
<lunapersa> cado ?
<neo31> raka7 le soir ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> \o/
<ubuntiste-msakni> neo31, le soir yij3alnich infi9 :p :D
<lunapersa> !!
<neo31> btw pour eviter la faut mte3 loco team o5ra
<ubuntiste-msakni> ti chédid ro7i bissif
<ubuntiste-msakni> quel faute?
<neo31> 3amlou demande 6 wala 8 7aja ki haka fard reunion pr ubuntu member
<neo31> tbalbzit w 9aloulhom ma famech
<ubuntiste-msakni> ay
<neo31> donc ma t9admouch elkol fard reunion de preference
<ubuntiste-msakni> mriguil :)
<neo31> w lezim les wiki mte3na fihom description koll we7id chnouwa 3mal bedhabt
<neo31> 5ater lo5rina 9aloulhom we can't tell who did what : who did the work and who did nothin
<neo31> 7assiklou osbo9 enti a9dam we7id fel equipe, reunion eli ba3dha nchoufou who's next :)
<neo31> eni zeda deye5 fi romdhan
<ubuntiste-msakni> Oui j'ai constaté ça lorsque j'ai vu quelques wiki perso de quelques ubuntu members
<neo31> ya3tik esa7a lunapersa oui oui ceudeuu ^^
<neo31> balloons lol
<neo31> njibouhomlik ba3d el 3id :p
<lunapersa> ya3tini essa7a  ala chnowa
<neo31> we <3 u lunapersa
<neo31> 5oudh balloons wchihemik :p
<lunapersa> -_-
<lunapersa> essme7  fih
<lunapersa> ya neo31
<neo31> re lunapersa
<neo31> sry, fama chkoun ja
<neo31> oui luna ?
<neo31> walit ta7ki barcha french ubuntiste-msakni !!
<lunapersa> nn  femma 7ad
<neo31> no9sod fama chkoun ja irl 5rajt n7il fel bab w tchadit chwaya
<Tux-Tn> dat fail
<ubuntiste-msakni> décaféiné neo31 alors mannajamich nit7akkam fi ro7i kol d9i9a w louguitha x)
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> 3:)
<neo31> lol ubuntiste-msakni 7alik ysa5af! mella drogue!
<neo31> kan nhar fsa3t el barra ma njiblikch choklata ubuntiste-msakni , njiblik patch caffeine
<ubuntiste-msakni> il youm jéna un partenaire français lil khidma.. ya3mal hikka w ytayab 9ahwa x) cha3ra lé hbilt
<Tux-Tn> ubuntiste-msakni, mat7ebech el9hawi?
<ubuntiste-msakni> jimla Tux-Tn
<neo31> lol ubuntiste-msakni mella jaw
<neo31> ma rawa7tich !?
<Tux-Tn> ubuntiste-msakni, mela chbik temchi lel ubuntu coffee? :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> Tux-Tn, inhabat kés 7lib :D
<neo31> kif yji dima ye5ou tey wala gazouza Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> neo31, dhakertni wa9tech tjibli gazouzti enti?
<neo31> wa9teli netla9aw, famech planning tunis tawa ama ma 3andi win herib next event te5ou gazouztik
<neo31> soit UGJ soit SFD soit 7aja o5ra
<Tux-Tn> bech ta3mlou UGJ fi aout hedha?
<neo31> debut septembre
<Tux-Tn> awel week-end fi septembre?
<neo31> 7a9a winhom hekom nunurs w kenzo mizalou 3aychine ?
<neo31> oui
<neo31> entre 1 et 4 7aja ki haka
<neo31> che pa la date exacte mais ca commence le vendredi com dab
<Tux-Tn> hay ahawka sa3at ytolou fel 404lab
<neo31> 3 jours
<Tux-Tn> neo31, fama atelier why ubuntu sucks?
<neo31> lol, fama y troll sux
<Tux-Tn> le sérieusement
<neo31> and ubuntu doesn't it's doing great job til now (even though i don't like gnome and unity much)
<Tux-Tn> "In your install fests, in your Software Freedom Day events, in your FLISOL events, don't install or recommend Ubuntu. Instead, tell people that Ubuntu is shunned for spying."
<Tux-Tn> btw neo31 you should boycott ubuntu :-)
<neo31> lol Tux-Tn
<neo31> quoting RMS Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> why not
<Tux-Tn> better than quoting shuttelworth :P
<neo31> linux kernel itself sux
<neo31> selon RMS
<neo31> ama step by step
<neo31> we cannot get from a 100% proprietary system to a 100% FLOSS system
<Tux-Tn> on n'est pas entrain de parler de tout ce que raconte RMS
<Tux-Tn> dans le cas d'ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> ils sont de moins en moins ouverts
<neo31> dans le cas de ubuntu RMS parle du kernel (et c la mm chose pour debian, fedora et la majorite des autres distros)
<Tux-Tn> non
<neo31> concernant el spy feature eli ya7ki 3liha RMS fel dashboard can be disabled
<Tux-Tn> l'accord avec amazon
<neo31> no problemos c tjr parametrable et open
<neo31> libre
<Tux-Tn> qui collecte par defaut les données d'utilisateur
<Tux-Tn> kind of spying
<neo31> could be disabled
<Tux-Tn> normally karha disabled par defaut
<Tux-Tn> haw behi 3amlou 3lina mzeya they let us disable it
<Tux-Tn> hedheka ech na9es :P
<neo31> yep, but that's not a problem! not happy with it do a compain to disable it. don't boycott the whole system for a tiny thing
<neo31> the advantages overcomes such a tiny detail
<neo31> behi Tux-Tn just fork it, o5roj men mo5i
<neo31> c tjr libre
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas libre
<Tux-Tn> c'est open source mais pas libre
<neo31> a3mal spy-free-os based on ubuntu
<neo31> lol
<Tux-Tn> certains trucs sont restricted :-)
<neo31> oui kernel n'as pas 100% libre nssit
<neo31> c open source
<Tux-Tn> euh
<neo31> fork the libre parts and keep the kernel drivers if u want
<neo31> sinon hawka heurd w 3afsset o5rina
<Tux-Tn> hurd? :D
<neo31> hurd
<neo31> sry
<Tux-Tn> 7keli 3lih bemawi fi 2010 dhaherli eltawa la 9adem :P
<Tux-Tn> zedou new feature Xorg can be launched :D
<neo31> voila! it's usability against 100% libre
<neo31> je respecte RMS mais je suis plus pour Linus! step by step, taw nousslou lel niveau mte3 RMS!
<Tux-Tn> neo31, moi je ne t'ai pas parlé du kernel
<Tux-Tn> je ne sais pas pourquoi tu me parle d'RMS depuis tout à l'heure
<neo31> kif ywali linux 90% wa9tha nwaliw na7kiw libre wala partially libre
<neo31> behi chnouma el parts eli mouch 3ajbinik fel ubuntu?
<Tux-Tn> n7eb na3ref a3leh ubuntu tethaded 3ala elprivacy mte3hi men ghir ma tchawerni
<Tux-Tn> ma3netha nhar e5er nfi9 bihom 7atin backdoor w be3thin data lel NSA
<Tux-Tn> w taw y9oulouli it can be diseabled
<Tux-Tn> disabled *
<neo31> behi eni bach nemchi 5ater 3andi ma na3mal
<neo31> tnajam toussil direct lel conclusion ?
<Tux-Tn> mafama 7atta conclusion
<Tux-Tn> ubuntu sucks !
<neo31> c ton avis. je le respecte!
<neo31> c bon !?
<Tux-Tn> tu peux y aller je ne t'oblige pas à lire ce que j'écris
<neo31> ok a plus!
<Tux-Tn> ++
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-18
<neo31> re
<neo31> ahla nizarus lunapersa
<lunapersa> sa7a  s7ourkom
<neo31> u 2 lunapersa
<nizarus> ahla neo31 lunapersa
<nizarus> nitsa7er et narj3elkom :)
<neo31> tyt nizarus
 * neo31 yetsa7ar aussi :p
<Tux-Tn> who cares ?
<nizarus> re
<neo31> welcome back nizarus
<r3zguin0> ChanServ, care
<Tux-Tn> r3zguin0, may be
<Tux-Tn> ChanServ, if you care just answer
<r3zguin0> he don't care :/
<JokerHacker> bonjour :)
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour
<JokerHacker> famech 7aja jdida na3melha teyer lfada :p hh
<elacheche_anis> Crée un article sur ton blog :) :p
<JokerHacker> hhh ok famech idée? :D
<elacheche_anis> JokerHacker, http://backbonejs.org/
<elacheche_anis> ;)
<JokerHacker> tanjarrebha tawa hh
<melas123> merci bcp ,quel est votre activité exactement ?
<elacheche_anis> salut melas123, y a pas de quoi mais pourquoi tu nous remercie?
<JokerHacker> Building a simple API using node.js wp.me/p3JwxB-1N
<ubuntiste-msakni> Sa7a chribitkom r3zguin0 lunapersa iheb
<r3zguin0> YS :)
<lunapersa> ya3tik essa7a
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-19
<JokerHacker> bonjour :)
<elacheche_anis> Bonjoue JokerHacker :)
<JokerHacker> je viens d'écrire un article sur l'utilisation de Google Translate avec php que je veux partager avec vous :D
<JokerHacker> http://jacerdass.wordpress.com/2013/07/17/web-scrapping-done-right-using-php/
<wivo> hi
<JokerHacker> h
<JokerHacker> hi
<wivo> j'ai désinstaller  openjdk
<JokerHacker> et...
<wivo> je viens de réinstaller
<wivo> avec apt-get -m install openjdk-7-*
<wivo> mais j'ai toujours des problème
<wivo> de dépandence
<wivo> tel que   openjdk-7-jre-headless
<wivo> tzdata-java
<wivo> ....
<wivo> y t il une solution ?
<JokerHacker> executez ceci sudo apt-get remove openjdk-7-jre default-jre default-jre-headless
<JokerHacker> il faut s'assurer que java est supprimé correctement
<wivo> j'ai aucun trace de java sur mon dist
<JokerHacker> bien
<JokerHacker> alors il faut ajouter ce repo sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<JokerHacker> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<JokerHacker> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<wivo> webup8team ppa prepose oracle jdk
<wivo> mais je cherche une solution pour  openjdk
<JokerHacker> ok
<JokerHacker> avez vous vidé le cache de apt?
<wivo> ui
<JokerHacker> merci de me fournir un paste complet des erreurs de sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<JokerHacker> jre pas jdk
<wivo> Les paquets suivants contiennent des dépendances non satisfaites :
<wivo>  openjdk-7-jre : Dépend: openjdk-7-jre-headless (= 7u25-2.3.10-1ubuntu0.12.10.2) mais ne sera pas installé
<wivo> E: Impossible de corriger les problèmes, des paquets défectueux sont en mode « garder en l'état ».
<JokerHacker> et jdk?
<wivo> Les paquets suivants contiennent des dépendances non satisfaites :
<wivo>  openjdk-7-jdk : Dépend: openjdk-7-jre (= 7u25-2.3.10-1ubuntu0.12.10.2) mais ne sera pas installé
<wivo>                  Recommande: libxt-dev mais ne sera pas installé
<wivo> E: Impossible de corriger les problèmes, des paquets défectueux sont en mode « garder en l'état ».
<JokerHacker> c'est bizarre j'essaye de trouver un point de départ
<JokerHacker> sudo apt-get -f install
<wivo> i y a pas de --fix-missing pour corriger
<wivo> nn?
<JokerHacker> je cherche pas de les installer je veut savoir est-ce que apt est bloqué ou il ne trouve pas les paquets vraiment
<wivo> ca marche bien
<JokerHacker> ok le systeme est 32 ou 64bits?
<wivo> 32 bit
<wivo> ubuntu 13.04
<wivo> meme avec les .deb de launchpad
<wivo> toujour  m problème
<wivo> merci pour votre aide JokerHacker
<JokerHacker> de rien, j'essaye d'imiter votre situation encore
<JokerHacker> pouvez vous utiliser teamviewer?
<wivo> a tu une solution ??
#ubuntu-tn 2013-07-21
<|s-a|> salem chkon 3endo skype ye5dim 3la 64 bit ?
<JokerHacker> tnajem t'installi version i386 dans un systeme 64bits
<medubuntu> مرحبا
<JokerHacker> ahlan
<JokerHacker> Create a speaking Linux shell script with Google http://wp.me/p3JwxB-2l
<med__> مرحبا
<med__89> Welcome to Ubuntu Morocco, http://www.ubuntu-ma.org | Channel language: Arabic, French, English.
#ubuntu-tn 2014-07-14
<lunapersa> sa7a  chribtekom elacheche , idhaoui :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-13
<elacheche> Morning!
<hpro> elacheche, hii
<elacheche> hi hpro
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-14
<elacheche> o/
<nabdev> elacheche >  \o
<elacheche> o/ nabdev :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-15
<elacheche> Morning
<nabdev> morning
<elacheche> wassup!
<nabdev> fine working as usualy
<Dro__> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-16
<elacheche> Morning!
<nabdev> Morning
<elacheche> Hope that everything is ok for you nabdev :)
<nabdev> for now , it is ok , i must complete the installation of my dev env at soon as
<elacheche> You're a JAVA or WEB dev?
<nabdev> web ( php apache postgres node npm sublime .. )
<elacheche> Great :)
<elacheche> Yo Dro__ !
<nabdev> it is possible to make a file that enclose all my config instructions and if possible a backup of my config ?
<elacheche> Other than the DOT files?
<elacheche> You can backup the DOT files, many web devs uses GITHUB to backup and share their dot files
<elacheche> If you have other configs that should be run manually you can script it..
<nabdev> what u mean by dot files ? .config or something like that ?
<elacheche> Yeah the files under .config and sometimes the application uses a .file under ~ too
<elacheche> like this https://github.com/elacheche-bedis/dotfiles
<Dro__> sbe7 ennour elacheche
<Dro__> et nabdev
<nabdev> Bjour Dro__
<nabdev> elacheche>  great as idea , i think to do somthing like that for sublime text config ( some plugin config and installation ) next day i will try it :)
<elacheche> Awesome nabdev
<elacheche> o/ chaker
<nabdev> Salut chaker :)
<chaker> Salut ts ;)
<elacheche> Welcome to #ubuntu-tn chaker :)
<elacheche> Looking for help?
<chaker> No, not really but thanks!
<elacheche> OK :) First time in here?
<chaker> Yep
<elacheche> Nice :)
<chaker> :)
<elacheche> nabdev, Do you use Ubuntu or GNU/Linux?
<elacheche> You're using WinBugs right now x(
<nabdev> Ubuntu
<nabdev> no for winBugs
<elacheche> You're using → -nabdev- VERSION HexChat 2.9.6 [x64] / Windows 7 [3,09GHz] :)
<nabdev> 3.10 GHz :p
<nabdev> how you know that ?
<elacheche> l0000l
<elacheche> use the CTPC command
<elacheche> Try /CTPC elacheche version
<nabdev> VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<elacheche> Yep :)
<nabdev> i am using ubuntu in my VM
<elacheche> I need to change that too.. x) Need to upgrade to hexchat or migrate to irssi or weechat
<nabdev> ubuntu 14.04
<elacheche> Why using a VM?
<nabdev> recommended by our company
<elacheche> As a SysAdmin I would never recommend that for any colleague or anyone I know :/ x)
<nabdev> hhh
<elacheche> what about you chaker what do you do for living? :D
<nabdev> hhh nothing , i invite him to take a look at the channel
<elacheche> Ah! Great :) :D
<chaker> I'm student at FST
<elacheche> Good :) :) :)
<chaker> what about you?
<elacheche> Am a SysAdmin
<chaker> Great ;)
<chaker> elacheche: And do you like it ?
<elacheche> Sure :)
<chaker> At least someone love his job :p
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> hahaha :)
<chaker> elacheche: Where did you study?
<elacheche> Have nothing to do with my education :)
<nabdev> i know some sysAdmin people from my promotion
<elacheche> Awesome :) Can you share some names in private?
<elacheche> I'm interested by connecting with every IT guy in Tunisia
<nabdev> do u have any idea wy this site : tunisie-annonce.com have white page at ubuntu but working at windows os ?
<elacheche> let me check
<elacheche> It used to work for me on Ubuntu.. I think that they have a bug or they are filtering the access using User Agent
<elacheche> I think that it's a bug nabdev.. The website working using lynx and curl get it too
<elacheche> w3m as well
<chaker> They are filtering user agents
<chaker> it dosn't work in `requests` python unless I use a custom user agent
<elacheche> They forgot about w3m & lynx user agent :D
<chaker> I don't think that they know them at all!
<elacheche> :D
<nabdev> :D i think so too
<chaker> http://chaker.tn/tun-an.png
<elacheche> https://www.fsf.org/news/canonical-updated-licensing-terms
<elacheche> Yep chaker :)
<chaker> elacheche: As a SysAdmin do you encourage people to share their ssh public keys? on github or any other method.
<elacheche> Yeah sure! A ssh public key is made to be shared :)
<chaker> Thanks. Sharing the key on github will make my day easier :p
<elacheche> Don't share the private one :p
<elacheche>  I share mines via LP https://launchpad.net/~elacheche/+sshkeys
<elacheche> It's easier to add all my public keys in any new box I install so no need to look at the password every time I ssh
<chaker> hhhhhhhhhhh
<chaker> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=zu9Ww46U
<nabdev> chaker>  the PRIVATE one !
<chaker> People are sometimes to smart so they easily share their RSA private keys or even PGP
<chaker> No not mine :p
<elacheche> hahahah :D
<nabdev> :D
<elacheche> First time I created GPG & SSH keys I didn't knew why I'll need them or how to use them.. But it was obvious that the private files should stay private x)
<chaker> The problem that when people need to transfer their private key from a machine to another they use insecure way to do it.
<chaker> **Pastebin** :p
<elacheche> x)
<chaker> :p
<elacheche> Time to go home :) inchallah 3idkom mabrouk chaker ichihi nabdev
<elacheche> I'll try to join in here during the weekend, but not sure ):
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-18
<hpro> hello everyone !!
#ubuntu-tn 2015-07-19
<elacheche_anis> Happy 3id nizarus
<nizarus> Ahla elacheche_anis snine deyma :)
<elacheche_anis> :) ça va?
<nizarus> hmd ! on étouffe c'est tout :)
<nizarus> et toi ?
<elacheche_anis> ça passe, s5ana + stress + travaille :) du routine c'est tout :) :/ :( :D
<nizarus> travail même le dimanche ?
<elacheche_anis> nope.. Amma dima in5ammam fi des trucs en relation du travail..
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-18
<Nuage> 'morning
<elacheche> Morning Nuage
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-19
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Hello! asghaier nizarus we missed you here :D
<nizarus> Ahla elacheche :)
<nizarus> quoio de 9 ?
<elacheche> Rien, as usual, forever alone in here and there..
<nizarus> travail ? pas encore les vacances ?
<elacheche> Nope.. No holidays :) Just working..
<elacheche> nizarus: http://softwarefreedomday.org/ was offline for sometimes, they're preparing a new website I guess :)
<nizarus> Ah j'ai pas fait attention :/ oui c'est possible
<Nuage> 'sup
<asghaier> ahla elacheche :)
<asghaier> elacheche, doesn't want to go on holidays. That's the truth I guess :p
<asghaier> ahla Nuage
<asghaier> ahla nizarus
<nizarus> ahla asghaier
<Nuage> ahla all
<elacheche> :)
<nizarus> @++
<elacheche> ++
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-21
<elacheche> o/
<Na3iL> \o
<MarwenDo> Hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hello MarwenDo
<Nuage> 'sup
<Nuage> exit
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-22
<elacheche> 23 person replied on that "Test" mail on our ML.. Last time I sent a mail asking for an urgent meeting only 2 people answered me and showed up in here.. :(
<nizarus> :)
<elacheche> :'( I can't really figure out what's wrong.. Not anymore.. Maybe it's me.. :/
<nizarus> à la limite ça devient du spam
<nizarus> tu peux envoyer un mail pour dire que ça suffit que le test est concluant
<elacheche> Yes, I was about to send a mail asking people to STOP, but I am not doing that, I want to see how many people will answer it.. Then take some time to think about what's really wrong.. :/
<nizarus> si je fais ça je craint que Rached le prendra mal car je vien de lui tirer les oreilles dans la ML de CLibre :p
<nizarus> sinon ne t'inquiéte pas c'est pas ta faute
<elacheche> If people on a ML don't answer real mails, but answer a such mail, so there is something wrong :/
<nizarus> moi aussi à mon époque je me suis posé la même question
<nizarus> il parait que c'est la nature de note communauté
<nizarus> quand il y  a du sérieu tu trouve -presque- personne
<nizarus> pour le blabla tout le monde est là
<elacheche> Yeah, I didn't answer because I saw your answer in the other ML as well.. and I need an other strong coffee to write a "nice" mail and don't look aggressive (I look aggressive right now)
<nizarus> j'ai perdu patiente :/
<elacheche> nizarus: :) I just got the 3rd coffee, and was planning to answer after finishing it.. :)
<nizarus> 3rd coffee ? tu arrive à dormir la nuit :p
<elacheche> Yeah x) I should start waking up earlier to not get too much coffee
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-23
<Dro> hi
<Dro> Trying to convert a .img file to .iso with ccd2iso , I got this error "Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!
<Dro> "  .. wondering why it does'nt work :/
<Na3iL> Dro, make sure that you are in the right path where there's .img file
<Dro> Na3iL, yes its in the correct path :(
<Na3iL> Well, then the file is corrupted? md5sum for the origin one and the other that you have downloaded
<Dro> no ya Na3iL mrigla w tet7al
<Na3iL> Weird! change to another alternative tool
<Dro> exemple? :s
<Na3iL> let me duckduck it
<Na3iL> :p
<Na3iL> look here Dro https://bleedux.wordpress.com/2010/11/11/burn-isoimg-image/
<Dro> ~$ sudo mount -o loop Mountain_Lion_10.8.img /tmp
<Dro> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Dro> :s
<Dro> chnowa n7ot type :$
<Na3iL> it is a OS-X iso, right?
<Dro> Na3iL, its an .img OS-X
<Dro> and i need to convert it to .iso
<Na3iL> I didn't tried OS-X but I think it have its own format
<Na3iL> I mean not EXT4 or NTFS
<Na3iL> Something MFS if I remember well
<Na3iL> Otherwise, google it
<Na3iL> s/google/duckduck
<Na3iL> :)
<Dro> ok merci Na3iL
<Na3iL> yw, take a look if you still facing the same problem, let me know
<Na3iL> o/ nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Na3iL
<Na3iL> 3aslema nizarus labes 3lik
<nizarus> ça va merci
<nizarus> et toi ?
<Na3iL> Hamdoullah as usual
<nizarus> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-07-24
<Na3iL> o/
<pavlushka> o/
<Na3iL> o/ elacheche
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-17
<elacheche> davlefou_: Je pense pas.. Y a déjà une mirroire FB en Tunisie, s'ils veulent filtrer alors personne va remarquer des coupures
<davlefou> Bonjour les travailleurs du lundi!
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
<elacheche> o/ dmidma
<praisethemoon> gues who's back :')
<dmidma> Good morning to all of you
<elacheche> Morning praisethemoon nzoueidi
<praisethemoon> Morning!
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going?
<nzoueidi> Morning folks, hows Monday going with you?
<elacheche> Not that bad..
<praisethemoon> #mondays_are_awesome
<zied> ²³/quit
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-18
<davlefou> Bonjour!!!
<nzoueidi> o/
<elacheche> o/
<nzoueidi> elacheche: how are you
<praisethemoon> o7
<elacheche> Good nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> \o
<nzoueidi> wassup praisethemoon x)
<pavlushka> was trying to reach here, http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<nzoueidi> 500 Server error :D
<nzoueidi> o/ pavlushka
<pavlushka> o/ nzoueidi :)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: o/
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, \o
<praisethemoon> guess whos back
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: whos back?
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, guess who's back
<davlefou> nzoueidi, erreur 500, le truc boucle à l'infinie!
<pavlushka> rofl
<davlefou> C'est un projet?
<nzoueidi> Normalement davlefou
<davlefou> nzoueidi, ton projet?
<nzoueidi> Non, sinon il n'aura pas un 500 server down
<nzoueidi> x) :P
<davlefou> nzoueidi, Evidement... :D
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-19
<praisethemoon> good morning
<elacheche> o/
<davlefou> Bonjour!!!
<elacheche> Bonjour!!!
<davlefou> {!! Tu va bien? !!}
<elacheche> Non, malade x(
<davlefou> Ne me dis pas que tu as attrapé froid...
<elacheche> Peut être :/ Je pense :/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60OkanvToFI
<davlefou> elacheche, Foutu!
<davlefou> praisethemoon, elacheche Ordinateur quantique, idéal pour certaine tâche de cryptographie!
<praisethemoon> AH OUI
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> cool praisethemoon
#ubuntu-tn 2017-07-20
<pavlushka> so praisethemoon is back!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-07-16
<Dro> Hello guys
<elacheche> Yo Dro :)
<Dro> yo elacheche  :D
<elacheche> wassup!
<Dro> nothing up :P
<Dro> u
<elacheche> same :D
#ubuntu-tn 2018-07-22
<nzoueidi> Hey folks
#ubuntu-tn 2020-07-15
<pavlushka> elacheche: o/
